# Share R5 delivery experience



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2020)

I ordered R5 plus:
LP-E6NH Lithium-Ion Batterry
Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip

I received the following notice on 07/23. Anyone get a different notice? Anyone have a clue as to delivery date?

*Dear Customer *
We did not forget about you!

You are receiving this message because you asked to be notified when the Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Digital Camera (Body Only) (B&H # CAER5) becomes available. We advised you then that we would send you interim updates. We regret the item remains unavailable.

We will continue to update you on the status of this item via email every 2 weeks until it becomes available to you.


If you do not wish to receive interim status updates, please click here (you will still receive notification when the item is in stock or available for Pre-order up to six months from date of unsubscribing)
If you wish to remove yourself from the notification list for this item entirely, please click here (you will no longer receive ANY future notifications about this item)


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 26, 2020)

Amazon updated my delivery estimate to Aug 11 - Sep 3 a few days after I ordered mine, which was right the morning it was officially announced. If even B&H is saying the camera is still not available, sounds like the supply is going to be very tight in the beginning.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 26, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I ordered R5 plus:
> LP-E6NH Lithium-Ion Batterry
> Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
> Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip
> ...


This is the standard message they send out periodically until the item you ordered is in stock.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 26, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> This is the standard message they send out periodically until the item you ordered is in stock.


But I'm thinking that, being 5 days before the release, it's unlikely that it will be arriving in time for the 30th if they are still sending out the not in stock email.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 26, 2020)

Thread title is a bit of a misnomer. Anxious much?


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 26, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> But I'm thinking that, being 5 days before the release, it's unlikely that it will be arriving in time for the 30th if they are still sending out the not in stock email.


They will not show it to be in stock until all existing orders have been filled, and that could be some time.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 26, 2020)

Long story short, it's a new camera. It already got delayed, they're trying to get it out for July 30, but most of us probably won't have one by then. There's a pandemic going on that hasn't happened for 100 years.

Things are weird right now. If we have to wait another month or so for the camera, we'll live. Well, some of us won't. Some of us will die of COVID. It's just a camera.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 26, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> They will not show it to be in stock until all existing orders have been filled, and that could be some time.


You're either misunderstanding me, or just being willfully ignorant of what I'm saying because you want to believe it's not the case.

I'm not saying they will show the item as being in stock and ready to ship on the website any time soon. It will probably be a very long time for that.

I'm saying that if they are sending out an email to someone who already ordered the camera just five days before it should arrive that it's still unavailable, that means even the people who ordered it ahead of time probably aren't going to get it for a while longer.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 26, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> You're either misunderstanding me, or just being willfully ignorant of what I'm saying because you want to believe it's not the case.
> 
> I'm not saying they will show the item as being in stock and ready to ship on the website any time soon. It will probably be a very long time for that.
> 
> I'm saying that if they are sending out an email to someone who already ordered the camera just five days before it should arrive that it's still unavailable, that means even the people who ordered it ahead of time probably aren't going to get it for a while longer.


As has been said, that email is an automated message sent every two weeks on items that are in a back order status which right now includes the R5. It in no way indicates they won’t begin shipping on time.
Keep in mind that B&H is not shipping anything on the 30th as they will be closed from 5pm on the 29th until the morning of the 31st. Adorama probably will be closed as well as they, too, observe the Jewish holidays.
Best case is hey get first shipments out Wednesday for delivery Thursday similar to the way Apple does new releases. If not, they will start shipping Friday.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> As has been said, that email is an automated message sent every two weeks on items that are in a back order status which right now includes the R5.


No, nobody said it was something automated that went out every two weeks. It was just said that it was a "standard" message that was sent out "periodically."

If it's truly something that's just totally automatic that happens on a very set schedule, then sure, ignore it. I've never pre-ordered anything from B&H that I can remember, I have no idea how they do things. It just seemed to me that if you're getting that email so close to the release, then you probably can't expect the camera for a while. But if their emails are truly sent out with so little oversight, then I guess it does make sense to ignore them.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2020)

There are quite a few people on this forum that pre-ordered the day of announcement (or at least that's what they said). So, wait a week and see if any of them receive a camera. Over the next several weeks we should get an idea of how large the backlog is.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 26, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I ordered R5 plus:
> LP-E6NH Lithium-Ion Batterry
> Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
> Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip
> ...


I have almost the exact same order (minus battery grip, plus CFexpress and UHS-II cards). I ordered about 24 hours after it first went online. I haven't received any email updates.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> But I'm thinking that, being 5 days before the release, it's unlikely that it will be arriving in time for the 30th if they are still sending out the not in stock email.



If it's been two weeks since you ordered, or two weeks since your last notification, that message is auto generated by their system. They could receive stock the next day and ship it to you, or it could be several more weeks. This message is automatic.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> As has been said, that email is an automated message sent every two weeks on items that are in a back order status which right now includes the R5. It in no way indicates they won’t begin shipping on time.
> Keep in mind that B&H is not shipping anything on the 30th as they will be closed from 5pm on the 29th until the morning of the 31st. Adorama probably will be closed as well as they, too, observe the Jewish holidays.
> Best case is hey get first shipments out Wednesday for delivery Thursday similar to the way Apple does new releases. If not, they will start shipping Friday.



B&H generally ships items to arrive at buyer on "release day". They also preload trailers with "embargoed" items and release the trailer to the carrier (typically FedEx for camera bodies and lenses) with just enough lead time to get to the addressee on the target date. If the "official" date they can sell them is on the 30th, they'll likely release that trailer to FedEx on the morning of the 29th (for standard overnight shipping) to be delivered on the 30th, assuming they have the cameras in time to preload the trailer by the 29th.

You are correct that they will not load any trailers beginning a few hours before sundown on the 29 until a few hours after sundown on the 30th.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I have almost the exact same order (minus battery grip, plus CFexpress and UHS-II cards). I ordered about 24 hours after it first went online. I haven't received any email updates.



You should get one by Monday. I don't know if auto-generated emails go out over the weekend from B&H.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Thread title is a bit of a misnomer. Anxious much?


Not much, but in a good way. I wold say happy and excited more than anxious.
You came to the thread yourself, so how about you? Anxious much?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Long story short, it's a new camera. It already got delayed, they're trying to get it out for July 30, but most of us probably won't have one by then. There's a pandemic going on that hasn't happened for 100 years.
> 
> Things are weird right now. If we have to wait another month or so for the camera, we'll live. Well, some of us won't. Some of us will die of COVID. It's just a camera.


Hopefully none of us will die. There are no guarantees however. And yes, it is just a camera. But then again, in such dire times, something nice once in a while is a good thing.
Be safe.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I have almost the exact same order (minus battery grip, plus CFexpress and UHS-II cards). I ordered about 24 hours after it first went online. I haven't received any email updates.


I should have added that I ordered the day it was first available for pre-order. It was early in the morning, but not the very first minutes that pre-order was available, but maybe within the first hour.


----------



## digigal (Jul 26, 2020)

There was a big B&H box in our courtyard today and I was just sure it had to be my new R5--turned out to be some earphone my husband had ordered


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 26, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> No, nobody said it was something automated that went out every two weeks. It was just said that it was a "standard" message that was sent out "periodically."
> 
> If it's truly something that's just totally automatic that happens on a very set schedule, then sure, ignore it. I've never pre-ordered anything from B&H that I can remember, I have no idea how they do things. It just seemed to me that if you're getting that email so close to the release, then you probably can't expect the camera for a while. But if their emails are truly sent out with so little oversight, then I guess it does make sense to ignore them.


Here is exactly what the notice said, "
We will continue to update you on the status of this item via email every 2 weeks until it becomes available to you." So when it becomes abailable to me, not when they fulfill all orders. I'll keep everyone apprised.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 26, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Not much, but in a good way. I wold say happy and excited more than anxious.
> You came to the thread yourself, so how about you? Anxious much?



I came to the thread because your chosen title implied that you were sharing your R5 delivery experience, as in an R5 that had been delivered to you, and wanted others to do the same.

Instead, you shared your automated email delivery experience.


----------



## TominNJ (Jul 26, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I have almost the exact same order (minus battery grip, plus CFexpress and UHS-II cards). I ordered about 24 hours after it first went online. I haven't received any email updates.



you won’t get updates for orders that you submitted. They send updates about coming soon / out of stock items to people who specifically ask for the updates. The links for the updates are on the item pages.

the biweekly updates are reminders. They also send notifications when the items are in stock And available for orders.


----------



## TominNJ (Jul 26, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> B&H generally ships items to arrive at buyer on "release day". They also preload trailers with "embargoed" items and release the trailer to the carrier (typically FedEx for camera bodies and lenses) with just enough lead time to get to the addressee on the target date. If the "official" date they can sell them is on the 30th, they'll likely release that trailer to FedEx on the morning of the 29th (for standard overnight shipping) to be delivered on the 30th, assuming they have the cameras in time to preload the trailer by the 29th.
> 
> You are correct that they will not load any trailers beginning a few hours before sundown on the 29 until a few hours after sundown on the 30th.



I know they have to ship when the items come in but I hate when they ship on Friday and my stuff sits in the UPS, FedEx, USPS facility over the weekend.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2020)

I've bought cameras from B&H for over 20 years. They always email the message periodically, its automatically generated boilerplate and serves to tell you that they have your order, and will ship when they get them in stock. They are close to the Canon warehouse, and get the cameras 1 or 2 days before the release date. Then, they put most of their crew to work charging cards, printing labels and packing. Its no as though they get the cameras way ahead.


----------



## cpagility (Jul 26, 2020)

I pre-ordered at B&H on the day it was released. I placed my order 5:08am PT which is 8 minutes after it became available. When I check on it on the website it says "New Item - Coming Soon - will begin shipping on 7/30". Hopefully that means I was early enough to get one shipped on 7/30. Fingers crossed. 

I just called B&H and they said my camera should arrive to them on 8/3 and I should have it around 8/5. Yea!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I came to the thread because your chosen title implied that you were sharing your R5 delivery experience, as in an R5 that had been delivered to you, and wanted others to do the same.
> 
> Instead, you shared your automated email delivery experience.


Hi Michael. I apologize, I didn't realize the title was misleading at all. My bad. My thought that it would be a good thing if we shared our delivery experiences coming up this week. I got the idea because of the notice and was wondering if anybody else received anything different. 
Again, sorry.

scott.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 27, 2020)

cpagility said:


> I pre-ordered at B&H on the day it was released. I placed my order 5:08am PT which is 8 minutes after it became available. When I check on it on the website it says "New Item - Coming Soon - will begin shipping on 7/30". Hopefully that means I was early enough to get one shipped on 7/30. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I just called B&H and they said my camera should arrive to them on 8/3 and I should have it around 8/5. Yea!


I keep hearing things like this. It's not that much of a delay, but August 3 is not July 30. I really wish we knew what was going on.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 27, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> I know they have to ship when the items come in but I hate when they ship on Friday and my stuff sits in the UPS, FedEx, USPS facility over the weekend.



A lot of times it sits on the UPS, FedEx, or USPS (contractor's) trailer on the lot at B&H's warehouse over the weekend. They claim it "shipped" on Thursday when they loaded it onto the trailer, but UPS, FedEx, or USPS doesn't show an origin scan until Sunday night when the driver scans the barcode on the trailer to hook up to it and take it to the nearest sort facility.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 27, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've bought cameras from B&H for over 20 years. They always email the message periodically, its automatically generated boilerplate and serves to tell you that they have your order, and will ship when they get them in stock. They are close to the Canon warehouse, and get the cameras 1 or 2 days before the release date. Then, they put most of their crew to work charging cards, printing labels and packing. Its no as though they get the cameras way ahead.




The two week messages also serve to subtly remind you to keep enough money in the account attached to the card number you gave them when you ordered so that there will be enough funds in it when they run the charge right before they start boxing them up and printing shipping labels.


----------



## glofo (Jul 27, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I keep hearing things like this. It's not that much of a delay, but August 3 is not July 30. I really wish we knew what was going on.



I see some people saying that B&H has a policy that they cannot tell you when your preorder will ship, so that means that either cpagility got a customer service rep that just made it up or divulged something they were supposed to.

WRT the delay, I wonder if it’s because of this?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jul 27, 2020)

glofo said:


> I see some people saying that B&H has a policy that they cannot tell you when your preorder will ship, so that means that either cpagility got a customer service rep that just made it up or divulged something they were supposed to.
> 
> WRT the delay, I wonder if it’s because of this?



"This" has already been addressed above. B&H doesn't work at any of their facilities during such observances, but they will ship items to be delivered on such days.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 27, 2020)

I have been informed that Canon are shipping cameras to dealers on the 29th ready for delivery to customers for the 30th , and that I can expect delivery of my camera this week , people who were quick off the mark pre-ordering should receive it this week , those that weren't will have to wait for the second shipment which will be in Aug/Sept , the whole shipment as far I have been told hasn't been put back to Aug/Sept , its just they won't have enough stock for everyone in the first shipment .


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I have been informed that Canon are shipping cameras to dealers on the 29th ready for delivery to customers for the 30th , and that I can expect delivery of my camera this week , people who were quick off the mark pre-ordering should receive it this week , those that weren't will have to wait for the second shipment which will be in Aug/Sept , the whole shipment as far I have been told hasn't been put back to Aug/Sept , its just they won't have enough stock for everyone in the first shipment .


Good insight, hope it's proven correct, thanks.


----------



## glofo (Jul 27, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I have been informed that Canon are shipping cameras to dealers on the 29th ready for delivery to customers for the 30th , and that I can expect delivery of my camera this week , people who were quick off the mark pre-ordering should receive it this week , those that weren't will have to wait for the second shipment which will be in Aug/Sept , the whole shipment as far I have been told hasn't been put back to Aug/Sept , its just they won't have enough stock for everyone in the first shipment .



I guess what constitutes “quick off the mark” will be the deciding factor. Placed my order the first day but about 5 hours in. We’ll see where I land.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 27, 2020)

glofo said:


> I guess what constitutes “quick off the mark” will be the deciding factor. Placed my order the first day but about 5 hours in. We’ll see where I land.



I ordered on June 18.

However, it's a brick-and-mortar chain store, so it will probably take a day for the cameras to move inside the chain store from their main warehouse to here, so I'm thinking Friday the 31st. I could get a surprise call earlier than that though!


----------



## Whowe (Jul 27, 2020)

I was just informed from Bedford's Camera that my order for R5 will ship within *48 hours*. (email sent 1:20 pm Eastern on 7/27) 

"Thanks for reaching out! Good news, we have just received an update from Canon and you will be on our first round of shipments. We expect to ship your camera in the next 48 hours. You will receive an email with your tracking number once it’s out for shipment."

That means they will ship it on the 29th for delivery on the 30th.


----------



## Gözler (Jul 27, 2020)

I ordered one on the day B&H started taking pre-orders. I did get one similar email that was for the notification I had requested for the availability of R5. But that is not for the order I placed. There has been nothing from B&H since the confirmation of the order.


----------



## richperson (Jul 27, 2020)

I also placed mine 10:30 Eastern on the first day. Time will tell how high on the list that puts me. It would be fun to get it quickly, but I don't have any need for it right away so I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world to wait a bit.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jul 28, 2020)

I am now officially not in the first shipment for an R5 + battery grip + lenses. Maybe not even the second batch. I placed my pre-order on the 11th, so two days after pre-orders went up.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 28, 2020)

PhotoGenerous said:


> I am now officially not in the first shipment for an R5 + battery grip + lenses. Maybe not even the second batch. I placed my pre-order on the 11th, so two days after pre-orders went up.


I am not surprised Canon Europe sold out of allocated stock in 2 hrs


----------



## subtraho (Jul 28, 2020)

My B&H preorder changed from "Backordered" to "Processing" sometime this evening. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## glofo (Jul 28, 2020)

subtraho said:


> My B&H preorder changed from "Backordered" to "Processing" sometime this evening. Hopefully this is a good sign.



When did you order? Was your card charged this evening as well?


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 28, 2020)

My order status on B&H was changed to "Order in Progress" as well within the last few hours. I ordered at exactly 8:00:30 a.m. eastern time and I am far too excited for this!


----------



## subtraho (Jul 28, 2020)

glofo said:


> When did you order? Was your card charged this evening as well?



My order email says 8:01am on July 9th, so my order time was somewhere between 8:00 and 8:01. Card hasn't been charged yet.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I keep hearing things like this. It's not that much of a delay, but August 3 is not July 30. I really wish we knew what was going on.


Why not just call?

sek


----------



## glofo (Jul 28, 2020)

subtraho said:


> My order email says 8:01am on July 9th, so my order time was somewhere between 8:00 and 8:01. Card hasn't been charged yet.



I ordered at about 12:48 PM eastern time and still show back ordered. So we’ll see what happens! Might call some of my local stores to see what their wait list looks like


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 28, 2020)

Damn, I remain back ordered. May not get it in time for my trip!


----------



## vjlex (Jul 28, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Why not just call?
> 
> sek


I figure it doesn't make much sense at this point. It will ship when it ships. I'll know in the next couple of days where I stand.


----------



## digigal (Jul 28, 2020)

I called in my credit card for my pre order 58 min into the announcement video. I just checked my order at B&H and it still says Back Ordered--so sad  
Catherine


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 28, 2020)

Status is processed. Unfortunately, the EF/RF adapter is still back ordered. So, I may get the body and not have a lens that I can mount.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 28, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Status is processed. Unfortunately, the EF/RF adapter is still back ordered. So, I may get the body and not have a lens that I can mount.












How to Make a DIY Pinhole Lens with a Camera Body Cap: A 1-Minute Guide


Have a camera body cap lying around collecting dust? Did you know that you can easily turn it into a do-it-yourself pinhole lens? Matt from Blue Mantle




petapixel.com


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 28, 2020)

I just got the email from Amazon saying that may R5 body is expected to arrive August 3rd now. 

For reference, I submitted my order on July 9 at around 9:00am eastern time.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2020)

I cancelled my order due to Covid-19 becoming out of control here. I don't think I'd get much use out of the camera, and if I got sick, I'm pretty likely to get very sick.

Hopefully, I can order it later.


----------



## Bundu (Jul 28, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> I have been informed that Canon are shipping cameras to dealers on the 29th ready for delivery to customers for the 30th , and that I can expect delivery of my camera this week , people who were quick off the mark pre-ordering should receive it this week , those that weren't will have to wait for the second shipment which will be in Aug/Sept , the whole shipment as far I have been told hasn't been put back to Aug/Sept , its just they won't have enough stock for everyone in the first shipment .


I have been on the "R5 list" at my local brick and mortar store since February. Got the invoice today, paid, and will pick up on Friday!!! Happy days


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 28, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Status is processed. Unfortunately, the EF/RF adapter is still back ordered. So, I may get the body and not have a lens that I can mount.


 
I anticipated this happening, so I bought the adapter about a month ago. In the reverse situation, have the adapter but no camera. I probably won’t have the camera until September since I didn’t place my preorder until about two hours after they began.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 28, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> I anticipated this happening, so I bought the adapter about a month ago. In the reverse situation, have the adapter but no camera. I probably won’t have the camera until September since I didn’t place my preorder until about two hours after they began.


You were smarter than me. How much foresight did it require of Canon to realize that every R5/6 sale would also be an adapter sale and stock sufficient adapters at their warehouses?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 28, 2020)

digigal said:


> There was a big B&H box in our courtyard today and I was just sure it had to be my new R5--turned out to be some earphone my husband had ordered


lmao


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 28, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> I know they have to ship when the items come in but I hate when they ship on Friday and my stuff sits in the UPS, FedEx, USPS facility over the weekend.


u realize u can go get ya stuff if u call and have ID if your near the facilitys


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

digigal said:


> There was a big B&H box in our courtyard today and I was just sure it had to be my new R5--turned out to be some earphone my husband had ordered



Daang, those must be some BIG ears. Is he an African elephant?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 28, 2020)

I WENT TOO AMAZON AND SAW THIS "no i didnt order but sheesh a whole months and half nearly ugh screw corona


----------



## StandardLumen (Jul 28, 2020)

My order from B&H, which was placed just a couple minutes after they started taking orders, now says "Status: New Order," whatever that means.

I also ordered the 800mm lens in a separate order an hour later, that one still says Backordered.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 28, 2020)

I just received an e-mail from my local store and my EOS R5 will be available for pickup on Thursday. I placed my order back in October 2019.


----------



## glofo (Jul 28, 2020)

Ended up canceling my B&H preorder and picked up a kit from a local store. Anyone want a brand new RF 24-105 f/4 ?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 28, 2020)

glofo said:


> Ended up canceling my B&H preorder and picked up a kit from a local store. Anyone want a brand new RF 24-105 f/4 ?


 where are u guys located


----------



## glofo (Jul 28, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> where are u guys located



Sacramento Area. Try Mike’s Camera, they said they had a kit, not sure if it’s sold yet.


----------



## Gözler (Jul 28, 2020)

My B&H order status is also "processing"  (I ordered on 7/9).


----------



## ScottO (Jul 28, 2020)

I ordered within the first 10 minutes of availability and my back order status changed to new order this morning. Called B&h and was told mine will ship on Thursday for delivery on Friday. For those looking for the mount adapters I just shipped several to KEH Camera in Atlanta so you may be able to pick one up there. Also Canon Europe finally has the English users manual up.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 28, 2020)

My brick-and-mortar cannot tell me for sure when I will get mine. They're part of a chain of about a dozen stores in two different states; their warehouse will ship out however many of them they get to the stores nearest the people who did preorders.

So at my local store, on Friday, there will either be a box with my name on it, or there won't be.


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard approximately how many units B&H expects in the first shipment? I ordered at 10AM EST after preorders started on 07/09 but I’m still backordered status.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I figure it doesn't make much sense at this point. It will ship when it ships. I'll know in the next couple of days where I stand.


me too.

I might call soon however, I purchased the rig for a Sept 20 trip!

Getting exciting!


----------



## StevenA (Jul 29, 2020)

I ordered the R5 kit through Amazon and they just updated - it'll be delivered Monday.


----------



## Patlezinc (Jul 29, 2020)

It seems that USA are really more coaxed than France...
My store will get only 3. I am 3rd on the list 
One is for demo...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 29, 2020)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> I WENT TOO AMAZON AND SAW THIS "no i didnt order but sheesh a whole months and half nearly ugh screw corona
> View attachment 191622


For what it's worth, I ordered my body just a few hours after preorders went live, and it gave me an estimated date of Aug 11-Sep 3 until just recently when it updated to say it would be here Aug 3. I think Amazon heavily sandbags their estimated delivery dates until they have a clearer picture of when they can actually ship one to you.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> For what it's worth, I ordered my body just a few hours after preorders went live, and it gave me an estimated date of Aug 11-Sep 3 until just recently when it updated to say it would be here Aug 3. I think Amazon heavily sandbags their estimated delivery dates until they have a clearer picture of when they can actually ship one to you.



Over estimating time is preferable to underestimating it. I *hate* being told it'll be "just a few minutes" for my food at a fast food restaurant (because, e.g., they have to prep something they've run out of) and find myself still waiting after ten or fifteen minutes--I'd rather have been told up front it would take a while and have a chance to change my order to something faster.


----------



## JscPhoto (Jul 29, 2020)

B&H took my money this morning. Grip also changed from back ordered status to new order this morning. Battery still back ordered. Ordered the camera 8:03 and separate order for grip and battery the next day. Fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## lnz (Jul 29, 2020)

JscPhoto said:


> B&H took my money this morning. Grip also changed from back ordered status to new order this morning. Battery still back ordered. Ordered the camera 8:03 and separate order for grip and battery the next day. Fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow!


Same for me


----------



## vjlex (Jul 29, 2020)

I wonder who wants it more: us our cameras, or B&H all that money pending?  They've got till 5pm today!


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jul 29, 2020)

lnz said:


> Same for me


For those whose BH order status has changed and payment charges, what time did you order on July 9th?


----------



## digigal (Jul 29, 2020)

Hallelujah!! B&H changed my R5 to Processing this morning! The extra battery is still back ordered. I ordered the camera 58 min after the order page was opened. Hope it arrives in the next few days so I can practice with it before we leave to photograph bears in Alaska in 2 wks


----------



## subtraho (Jul 29, 2020)

Jemlnlx said:


> For those whose BH order status has changed and payment charges, what time did you order on July 9th?



8:01am Eastern. Basically I refreshed the page until the preorder button appeared and ordered immediately. I figured I could always cancel if I changed my mind later, but the reverse - waiting to order but then changing my mind and ordering - wasn't a safe bet if I actually wanted one at launch.


----------



## richperson (Jul 29, 2020)

digigal said:


> Hallelujah!! B&H changed my R5 to Processing this morning! The extra battery is still back ordered. I ordered the camera 58 min after the order page was opened. Hope it arrives in the next few days so I can practice with it before we leave to photograph bears in Alaska in 2 wks



So maybe there is hope for me later. They seem to be updating as they get bodies in from Canon. I guess I will keep hitting reload much of the day.


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ordered the R5 and the grip at 10:20AM on the 9th. I’ve been charged for the grip and status has changed to “order in progress,” R5 still showing backordered.
Now I’ll have a grip and adapter but no camera.


----------



## bbb34 (Jul 29, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Ordered the R5 and the grip at 10:20AM on the 9th. I’ve been charged for the grip and status has changed to “order in progress,” R5 still showing backordered.
> Now I’ll have a grip and adapter but no camera.



That's not what people mean when they say "Get a grip!".


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 29, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Ordered the R5 and the grip at 10:20AM on the 9th. I’ve been charged for the grip and status has changed to “order in progress,” R5 still showing backordered.
> Now I’ll have a grip and adapter but no camera.


I think that maybe one of the levels of Hell 

I hope you do not have to wait too long


----------



## richperson (Jul 29, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Ordered the R5 and the grip at 10:20AM on the 9th. I’ve been charged for the grip and status has changed to “order in progress,” R5 still showing backordered.
> Now I’ll have a grip and adapter but no camera.



I ordered around the same time and am in exactly the same boat. At least we will have plenty of battery life--except we won't have any batteries either (at least not new ones).


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I think that maybe one of the levels of Hell



Only if you also have to read stupid Sony trolls nattering on about how bad the camera is, at the same time.


----------



## L-Prosciutto (Jul 29, 2020)

Jemlnlx said:


> For those whose BH order status has changed and payment charges, what time did you order on July 9th?



I ordered about 9 minutes after it went live. So at 7:09am Central time. Mine also went to processing and it charged my Payboo card (what a terrible name for a card haha) this morning.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got "The Call" Camera ready for pick up tomorrow at noon. I am off all next week (Suppose to be at an Airshow, but that is a....) still going to test the hell out of the Camera and will report back.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jul 29, 2020)

I ordered mine just before 11 am EST... no charges or changes on the order yet...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 29, 2020)

My brick and mortar store called me.

It's in and ready to be picked up...as soon as they are allowed to, which is at opening tomorrow. Which means I'll likely be busting the door down at 10:00:01 MDT.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 29, 2020)

Called Adorama to inquire about my order. I ordered the R5, 100-500, and 800 f/11. Wanted to make clear that I wanted the camera now. They informed me that with those instructions, a partial order would go out either today or tomorrow.

Accordingly, Adorama just posted a mindboggling large bill to my CC account. Hopefully, the 100-500 amount will disappear shortly.

Oh, I probably placed my order around 8:10am 7-9. Maybe a couple of minutes earlier. Not sure why I did not place it sooner.

My B&H order was similarly screwed up. They tell me it will ship Monday for delivery some time next week. I will cancel this order tomorrow. Hopefully it helps someone in the queue. 

I thought that I knew how to play this game, but I wasn't aware that one should never put two different new products with different release dates on the same order. Fortunately, I had placed orders with two different vendors.


----------



## TominNJ (Jul 29, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Just got "The Call" Camera ready for pick up tomorrow at noon. I am off all next week (Suppose to be at an Airshow, but that is a....) still going to test the hell out of the Camera and will report back.



an air show would be a good test of EVF lag. I’d be interested in knowing if it can keep up with subjects moving across the field of view when panning


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 29, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> an air show would be a good test of EVF lag. I’d be interested in knowing if it can keep up with subjects moving across the field of view when panning


Yeah I want to know as well but everything is canceled (Airshows that is)


----------



## lnz (Jul 29, 2020)

Shipped!  ( b&h)


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 29, 2020)

My R5 has shipped from B&H as well, for AM delivery tomorrow. Too excited.


----------



## lnz (Jul 29, 2020)

Jemlnlx said:


> For those whose BH order status has changed and payment charges, what time did you order on July 9th?



07/09 @ 8h01 B&H


----------



## Whowe (Jul 29, 2020)

I just got notice mine has shipped and will be delivered tomorrow. I have also received notice/ tracking number from FedEx that it will be delivered tomorrow. 

Ordered from Bedford's Camera about 2:00 pm on the 9th.


----------



## JscPhoto (Jul 29, 2020)

B&H ordered 8:03 
R5 shipped. 
Delivery tomorrow! Sweet


----------



## Billybob (Jul 29, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Yeah I want to know as well but everything is canceled (Airshows that is)


My favorite airshow is never cancelled. Hopefully my order will get here in time for the weekend.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 29, 2020)

really love the 3rd shot


----------



## HenryL (Jul 29, 2020)

Billybob said:


> My favorite airshow is never cancelled. Hopefully my order will get here in time for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 191640
> View attachment 191641
> View attachment 191642


That's my kind of airshow right there! Well done, and I wish you the best this weekend. Forecast looks gross here, rain from beginning to end. Osprey haven't been super active perhaps due to the crazy heat wave (two weeks ago was the first time I saw eagles and osprey panting). I've got a 50/1.2 coming tomorrow along with the R5 so I might see if there's a museum open. Ugh...that means mixing with tourists...lol


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2020)

digigal said:


> Hallelujah!! B&H changed my R5 to Processing this morning! The extra battery is still back ordered. I ordered the camera 58 min after the order page was opened. Hope it arrives in the next few days so I can practice with it before we leave to photograph bears in Alaska in 2 wks


I'm excited for all of you guys getting the first shipment!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2020)

I ordered my kit 7/23/2020 10:30 AM. Just checked status, still on back order at B& H


----------



## Gözler (Jul 30, 2020)

My order from B&H shipped but it is on a FedEx snail, it will take days  Dang, how did that happen?


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jul 30, 2020)

I GOT THE LAST CANON EOS R EF LENS ADAPTER IN NYC TODAY via K&M off canal street $107 NOBODY HAS ANY ADAPTERS FOR THE NEXT 4-6 WEEK OR SO
also B&H is shipping my camera for thurs delivery GOOD AND GOOD LUCK ARE GOOD


----------



## digigal (Jul 30, 2020)

My R5 is on a plane from B&H to CA as we speak! Will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## bbb34 (Jul 30, 2020)

Today is the day! We are looking forward to your reports!


----------



## StandardLumen (Jul 30, 2020)

I placed my order from B&H at 5:02am pst on 7/9 and the website doesn't say it has shipped yet... Starting to get nervous.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jul 30, 2020)

I pre-ordered just before 11 AM on launch day from B&H. Status still says backordered. I saw on FM that someone who ordered at 8:47 AM that day contacted customer service and were told that their order will not be in the first batch that is shipped. So presumably, anyone who ordered after that time will be in the same boat.

I made a list of local spots in the northeast and started calling at around 9:30 AM this morning. Hunt's (MA) has a "long" list that may takes "months" to fill. Bergen County Camera (NJ) (THOUGH I BELIEVE THEY DO HAVE EF - R ADAPTERS IN STOCK) only received a few units and has a list. Allen's also has a list and has no idea when new shipments will arrive. The story I was hearing was that everyone was receiving less units than expected.

Finally I called Milford Photo, which is in CT but only about 1.5 hours from my home in NY. They had 3 bodies available and I was told to place the order online. I went ahead and did and called to cofirm that I was able to secure one!

Should be shipped today and delivered tomorrow!

Good luck in your search everyone...


----------



## Billybob (Jul 30, 2020)

My R5 and 800mm f/11 just arrived in two humongous Adorama boxes. I ordered from Adorama at, I think, 8:05 am 7/9. 

Camera looks great, and the battery is charging. It's been a while since I've purchased a Canon product, so seeing the jet black Canon boxes instead of the white and red ones of yore, was slightly unsettling (I guess I'm a traditionalist). The body is very "DSLR-like. I wouldn't recognize it as mirrorless by looking at it. It is noticeably larger than my A7rIII but not massively so. It is much smaller than my D850 (yes, I have entered the danger zone of three systems, but there is no way I'm giving up my 500mm pf anytime soon!). I was never one to complain about Sony ergonomics, but I suspect that using the R5 will feel a lot like coming home.

I was distressed to see that Canon is continuing its old practices of not including a lens hood with non-L lenses, grrr! B&H has one that fits the 800mm for $54. While not horribly expensive, if I keep the lens, I'll wait for 3rd parties to produce one. No tripod foot either. Instead, you can screw the tripod directly into the lens. it is extremely lightweight.

I need to get work done today, so that maybe I can go out tomorrow morning and see if the 800mm can keep up with osprey.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 30, 2020)

StandardLumen said:


> I placed my order from B&H at 5:02am pst on 7/9 and the website doesn't say it has shipped yet... Starting to get nervous.



Give them a call. I learned that if you include any other items with the order that are not currently in stock, it can slow things down. If you did, tell them that you want a partial shipment.


----------



## StandardLumen (Jul 30, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Give them a call. I learned that if you include any other items with the order that are not currently in stock, it can slow things down. If you did, tell them that you want a partial shipment.


When you call B&H right now it says they are closed for holiday vacation and they will reopen Friday, then hangs up on you.

(I did order the 800mm lens a little later in a separate order, not sure if that may be the issue or not)


----------



## Billybob (Jul 30, 2020)

StandardLumen said:


> When you call B&H right now it says they are closed for holiday vacation and they will reopen Friday, then hangs up on you. Is today even a holiday?
> 
> (I did order the 800mm lens a little later in a separate order, not sure if that may be the issue or not)


I forgot that today is a Jewish holiday ( Tish'a B'Av). B&H and Adorama are both run by devout Jews who honor their holidays. 

If the orders were separate you were wise. They should be treated independently. I think that they may be a bit overwhelmed with all the activity. I suspect that your order will ship soon.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 30, 2020)

Just got mine from Amazon! Ordered at about 9am eastern the day they came out. Only played with the camera for a few minutes, but pretty happy so far. Overall feels like a much more premium camera compared to the EOS R. The shutter is much quieter, and the electronic shutter seems to handle fast motion a lot better. I've been able to get pretty sharp shots with my RF 50mm f1.2 at 1/4 of a second using the IBIS.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 30, 2020)

Wow!!!!

The 800mm may be very sharp. It's a bit on the rainy side here, so I didn't stay out too long, but I'm pretty blown away by the quality of the images--especially considering that I have no clue how to work this camera and change to a smaller AF area. I did get it out of P mode (I went to manual) and set the ISO to 400 to minimize the grain. Just viewing on the rear LCD and looking at some of my standard distance test images, the detail, contrast, and color seem to be excellent. Maybe later I'll upload the shots to the computer to see if the images hold up when viewed on a big screen.

I set the shutter to 1/125sec, which suggests that the IBIS is delivering as promised.

With a little luck--and some time with the manual--I can take it out to the field tomorrow.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 30, 2020)

I like to think the only reason this thread started and continued is because a lot of people have gone really nuts during lockdown.


----------



## Gözler (Jul 30, 2020)

StandardLumen said:


> I placed my order from B&H at 5:02am pst on 7/9 and the website doesn't say it has shipped yet... Starting to get nervous.


Did you order body only or kit lens? I ordered R5 with kit lens on 7/9 and it is shipped. I am kicking myself for 'standard' shipment which takes 5 days


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 30, 2020)

My delivery experience: I went to The Camera Store and picked it up! Haven't been able to play with it yet, though (still at work).


----------



## StandardLumen (Jul 30, 2020)

Gözler said:


> Did you order body only or kit lens? I ordered R5 with kit lens on 7/9 and it is shipped. I am kicking myself for 'standard' shipment which takes 5 days


Body only


----------



## glofo (Jul 30, 2020)

Picked mine up this morning at a local shop after cancelling my B&H backorder. I ordered from B&H at 12:49 Eastern so basically had zero chance of getting one on launch day otherwise. Waiting for the battery to finish charging!


----------



## Billybob (Jul 30, 2020)

A couple of wildlife shots with the R5/800mm combo (I couldn't put it down). These were taken at 1/200sec and 1/160sec, respectively. The crepe myrtle blur is due to wind and not camera shake. I am still extremely impressed with the IBIS/IS combo.

Not much done in post with the bee shot. By contrast, I tried to get the bluejay to look as good as possible. Even with a significant amount of post, I find the shot somewhat borderline. It is much, much better than nothing, but I don't think that I'm going to frame many if any shots with this lens unless the lighting is absolutely perfect. I keep wanting to set the aperture to a lower value (bigger aperture) then I remember that f/11 is all there is.

It is most definitely a fun toy. I want to get it out in the field to get a real comparison.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jul 30, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I ordered R5 plus:
> LP-E6NH Lithium-Ion Batterry
> Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
> Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip
> ...


 I placed my order at B&H in the morning the R5 was available for preorder. Up until now, it's been showing that shipments would start 7/30/20 but no confirmation yet. My order status was changed to Delivery Estimate Pending and I don't know what that means. Hopefully, they are trying to get it packed and shipped or it could mean that they are out of stock?


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 30, 2020)

Just saw on the main news page that someone got a response from Canon customer service that the second wave of R5’s won’t be coming until November. Glad I have my adapter and grip 

If I can confirm that I can’t get my hands on one until November at the earliest, I’ll probably just cancel my preorder and reorder it in the spring.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jul 30, 2020)

Article at PetaPixel that the R5 could be recalled to fix heating issues:
https://petapixel.com/2020/07/30/ca...shipments-due-to-overheating-concerns-report/


----------



## Viggo (Jul 30, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Article at PetaPixel that the R5 could be recalled to fix heating issues:
> https://petapixel.com/2020/07/30/ca...shipments-due-to-overheating-concerns-report/


Pure speculation from the author. But he seems to have a few sources that, if true, confirms that the number of R5’s available is extreeeeemly low...


----------



## Gözler (Jul 31, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Article at PetaPixel that the R5 could be recalled to fix heating issues:
> https://petapixel.com/2020/07/30/ca...shipments-due-to-overheating-concerns-report/


Last time I bought a Canon as soon as it came out (5D3) it had an issue that Canon offered to fix for free as well.


----------



## Lenscracker (Jul 31, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I ordered R5 plus:
> LP-E6NH Lithium-Ion Batterry
> Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
> Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip
> ...


 I received mine this morning (7/30/20) shipped from B&H via FedX


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 31, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I just received an e-mail from my local store and my EOS R5 will be available for pickup on Thursday. I placed my order back in October 2019.


How is it? Congrats!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 31, 2020)

Gözler said:


> Last time I bought a Canon as soon as it came out (5D3) it had an issue that Canon offered to fix for free as well.


Damn.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

I picked up my R5 this morning along with the battery grip, one extra battery, and both extenders. I am currently charging the batteries to 100%. This evening I will setup the camera and tomorrow morning I will test out a couple of lenses on the camera. I was really hoping that Canon would release the 100-500 mm L lens with the R5, but I'll have to wait another two months for that particular lens. Tomorrow morning will be fun!!


----------



## tron (Jul 31, 2020)

I do not believe it will be recalled. I will not get it for now not for heating issues (I am a stills shooter) but because it will be very expensive in Europe. Maybe next year's Black Friday will present some opportunities.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jul 31, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Pure speculation from the author. But he seems to have a few sources that, if true, confirms that the number of R5’s available is extreeeeemly low...


 
I just got off the phone with B&H and my R5 body which was ordered as soon as the pre-order form went up at B&H is shipping today or Monday at the latest. They have also billed my PayBoo credit card (thanks for saving me $500 in sales tax) which confirms that my R5 body is being kicked out the door (sorry gently placed in FedEx's hands). The salesperson said that B&H did not know of any recall of the body due to overheating but that it was simply a supply vs demand issue. I don't really care as I want to take pictures and not video.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 31, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I just got off the phone with B&H and my R5 body which was ordered as soon as the pre-order form went up at B&H is shipping today or Monday at the latest. They have also billed my PayBoo credit card (thanks for saving me $500 in sales tax) which confirms that my R5 body is being kicked out the door (sorry gently placed in FedEx's hands). The salesperson said that B&H did not know of any recall of the body due to overheating but that it was simply a supply vs demand issue. I don't really care as I want to take pictures and not video.


I’m with you  

I could’ve gotten an R5 shipped to me today as well as my go to shop had plenty, so no shortage there. I didn’t however as the exchange is horrible now making the camera at least $1000 (converted) more expensive than it should’ve been under normal circumstances.

I think the numbers reported by EOSHD is a lie, plain and simple .


----------



## StevenA (Jul 31, 2020)

StevenA said:


> I ordered the R5 kit through Amazon and they just updated - it'll be delivered Monday.



Finally! Amazon updated to shipped just minutes ago. Really wish they could have shipped it yesterday then I might have had it Saturday and most the weekend to use it.


----------



## Quirkz (Jul 31, 2020)

Got an email from BH this morning saying that the r5 is still out of stock  Looks like I'm in the november batch. Needs to be before end of november, as I'm moving after that 

I preordered at 11:15 EST.. so either there was an insane number of preorders, or it really was a very limited initial release. (possibly covid related.)


----------



## john1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Picked up my EOS R5 this morning. Tested it outdoors with my 85 mm f1.2L lens on a daylily taken at ISO 100 at f1.2.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 31, 2020)

I'd probably not have an R5 today had I not walked into my brick and mortar and did a preorder clear back in mid-June. July 9th was already too late.


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 31, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I just got off the phone with B&H and my R5 body which was ordered as soon as the pre-order form went up at B&H is shipping today or Monday at the latest. They have also billed my PayBoo credit card (thanks for saving me $500 in sales tax) which confirms that my R5 body is being kicked out the door (sorry gently placed in FedEx's hands). The salesperson said that B&H did not know of any recall of the body due to overheating but that it was simply a supply vs demand issue. I don't really care as I want to take pictures and not video.



so I guess that means B&H still has more R5 units in stock?


----------



## CDD28 (Jul 31, 2020)

The R5 body briefly showed up in stock at the Canon Direct store this afternoon. I cancelled my B&H order and ordered from Canon but got the backorder email. Oh well.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Jul 31, 2020)

I ordered the R5 and the battery grip , plus 3 extra batteries and the 100-500 lens I received the R5 today , but nothing else hopefully they will be on the next shipment , Love the camera though been out and done a couple of photos they evening .


----------



## StandardLumen (Jul 31, 2020)

R5 ordered from B&H right after they started taking orders just shipped, scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 1, 2020)

The R5 body has been periodically showing in stock at the Canon Direct store all day. It’ll show in stock for a while then switch to backordered. I got my 1DX3 from them when this same thing was going on back in February so hopefully it works this time too.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

Billybob said:


> A couple of wildlife shots with the R5/800mm combo (I couldn't put it down). These were taken at 1/200sec and 1/160sec, respectively. The crepe myrtle blur is due to wind and not camera shake. I am still extremely impressed with the IBIS/IS combo.
> 
> Not much done in post with the bee shot. By contrast, I tried to get the bluejay to look as good as possible. Even with a significant amount of post, I find the shot somewhat borderline. It is much, much better than nothing, but I don't think that I'm going to frame many if any shots with this lens unless the lighting is absolutely perfect. I keep wanting to set the aperture to a lower value (bigger aperture) then I remember that f/11 is all there is.
> 
> ...


Nice job. Thanks for posting. My grip shipped, but R5 still on Back Order. Keep posting please.


richperson said:


> I ordered around the same time and am in exactly the same boat. At least we will have plenty of battery life--except we won't have any batteries either (at least not new ones).


Me too. Should "get a grip" by Wednesday.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Just got "The Call" Camera ready for pick up tomorrow at noon. I am off all next week (Suppose to be at an Airshow, but that is a....) still going to test the hell out of the Camera and will report back.


Congrats, good for you! Please post pics, indicate all info. Have fun!
Scot


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

L-Prosciutto said:


> I ordered about 9 minutes after it went live. So at 7:09am Central time. Mine also went to processing and it charged my Payboo card (what a terrible name for a card haha) this morning.


I don't remember the exact time I placed my order. Is there a way to find it on any of the documentation?

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> an air show would be a good test of EVF lag. I’d be interested in knowing if it can keep up with subjects moving across the field of view when panning


Shoot some 8 k video!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 1, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’m with you
> 
> I could’ve gotten an R5 shipped to me today as well as my go to shop had plenty, so no shortage there. I didn’t however as the exchange is horrible now making the camera at least $1000 (converted) more expensive than it should’ve been under normal circumstances.
> 
> I think the numbers reported by EOSHD is a lie, plain and simple .


My R5 actually shipped today from B&H and I'm tracking it thru FedEx with delivery Tuesday. I'm thinking about having them hold it at the FedEx office so I can pick it up Tuesday morning rather than waiting for the truck to show up. Not that I'm anxious or anything!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 1, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I don't remember the exact time I placed my order. Is there a way to find it on any of the documentation?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Scott


If they charged your card then it is being shipped so you should have it Tuesday. You can get the FedEx number off the order details to track it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

Billybob said:


> My R5 and 800mm f/11 just arrived in two humongous Adorama boxes. I ordered from Adorama at, I think, 8:05 am 7/9.
> 
> Camera looks great, and the battery is charging. It's been a while since I've purchased a Canon product, so seeing the jet black Canon boxes instead of the white and red ones of yore, was slightly unsettling (I guess I'm a traditionalist). The body is very "DSLR-like. I wouldn't recognize it as mirrorless by looking at it. It is noticeably larger than my A7rIII but not massively so. It is much smaller than my D850 (yes, I have entered the danger zone of three systems, but there is no way I'm giving up my 500mm pf anytime soon!). I was never one to complain about Sony ergonomics, but I suspect that using the R5 will feel a lot like coming home.
> 
> ...


Congrats! How exciting. Post pics pls!
Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Just saw on the main news page that someone got a response from Canon customer service that the second wave of R5’s won’t be coming until November. Glad I have my adapter and grip
> 
> If I can confirm that I can’t get my hands on one until November at the earliest, I’ll probably just cancel my preorder and reorder it in the spring.


Why?


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 1, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> If they charged your card then it is being shipped so you should have it Tuesday. You can get the FedEx number off the order details to track it.


Thank you. I'll be on the second round of shipments, hopefully NOT November.

Scott


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 1, 2020)

Ordered 7/9 at 6:02AM from BH Photo, moments into the pre-order. I kept refreshing the page until the pre-order button was active. Received 7/30 with typical overnight fast shipping.

At least a few people got theirs before me, I am guessing I was in the first 20% of BH orders but do not really know.

Also, people saying that if you got charged, it is definitely being shipped, how can you be sure? I was charged the moment I pre-ordered and waited until release for shipment. Perhaps BH had an exact known allocation, but I am hearing lots of stories of stores who asked for larger numbers than they could get.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Managed to nab two spare LPE6NH batteries today at the brick-and-mortar.

Then splurged and bought an RF 15-35mm.

My credit card will catch fire faster than the blinkin' camera.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 1, 2020)

I make my order in February by my local dealer. On Thursday he called me and told me that he'll send me the r5 and an adapter. No battery grip, no additional batteries.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Congrats! How exciting. Post pics pls!
> Scott


Here you go. These are all with the 800mm f/11. I posted some osprey shots on Dpreview with the usual range of responses. I posted jpg shots, which it turns out are rather problematic with high-ISO images. Canon has always been rather aggressive in applying noise reduction, so there is more detail gone than I prefer. I prefer to have a slightly noisy image that preserves detail than the smoothness that Canon's jpg engine produces. Thus, at least for me, RAW shooting will be essential. 

As for the fish eating shots, I unfortunately missed the catch. It probably took the great blue a good 10-15 min to get the fish into its throat.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 1, 2020)

Mistkäfer said:


> I make my order in February by my local dealer. On Thursday he called me and told me that he'll send me the r5 and an adapter. No battery grip, no additional batteries.



I picked up the camera on thursday, and there were NO additional LP6ENHs, but the shop had seventy on order (and I certainly wasn't going to pay twenty dollars more to get the less-capacious LP-E6Ns, which they had plenty of). I went there yesterday to look at buying a CFexpress card, asked to be called when batteries came in...and it turned out they had two of them. Now, of course, they don't.

I have no idea whether I'll ever spring for the "cheap" grip; I can't imagine getting the one with the ports on it.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 2, 2020)

Just got an email from a local store saying that someone had canceled their R5 order to get an A7SIII. So one has become available for me... I was originally planning on waiting a few months... but now it may only be a few days!


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 2, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Just got an email from a local store saying that someone had canceled their R5 order to get an A7SIII. So one has become available for me... I was originally planning on waiting a few months... but now it may only be a few days!



I am sure you'll be happy that you did not have to wait a few months. The Camera costs a lot but she is paying a lot of back. The AF is helping so much. One day in nature and my wife is in love with the camera. Take a look on this lovely picture, freehand made with 400DO x 1.4

DL the picture:




__





daten-transport.de






daten-transport.de


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 2, 2020)

Mistkäfer said:


> I am sure you'll be happy that you did not have to wait a few months. The Camera costs a lot but she is paying a lot of back. The AF is helping so much. One day in nature and my wife is in love with the camera. Take a look on this lovely picture, freehand made with 400DO x 1.4
> 
> DL the picture:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photo.. the autofocus nailed it! Were you using the animal eye AF?

My only concern is the overheating issues, but I hope I can work around those.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 2, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Thanks for sharing the photo.. the autofocus nailed it! Were you using the animal eye AF?
> 
> My only concern is the overheating issues, but I hope I can work around those.



I need to say, that I did not know if my wife use in this picture the Animal AF. In the first Hours she had little problems with the new technic. 


I tryed the Animal AF in our garden, no sunshine, little litegrey birds - the Animal AF hit the eyes very exactly. When the birds start to fly, I often lost the fokus on the eyes. mybe the birds are to fast and it was to dark, there was no sunshine, but I used the 70-200 2.8 II wich is very good.

My Canondealer told me somethink about the overheating during they have tested the Camera in there own Studio: They did not have any problems with overheating.


----------



## john1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

john1970 said:


> Picked up my EOS R5 this morning. Tested it outdoors with my 85 mm f1.2L lens on a daylily taken at ISO 100 at f1.2.
> View attachment 191721



Tested the camera throughly on Friday and Saturday and am absolutely satisfied with the camera. Originally, I was going to order an R6 as a second camera, but I had my local shop change the order to a second R5 camera. I might have to wait a few months for the second one to arrive, but that is fine with me. My only complaint is that the batteries appear to deplete quickly, but I do use a vertical grip and have order additional high capacity batteries arriving Monday.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2020)

john1970 said:


> Tested the camera throughly on Friday and Saturday and am absolutely satisfied with the camera. Originally, I was going to order an R6 as a second camera, but I had my local shop change the order to a second R5 camera. I might have to wait a few months for the second one to arrive, but that is fine with me. My only complaint is that the batteries appear to deplete quickly, but I do use a vertical grip and have order additional high capacity batteries arriving Monday.



The impression I'm getting is that the R6 is likely to be even more of a disappointment than many (not me!) feel the R5 is. Potentially even worse overheating issues, for those whose use cases go heavily into video. So that may have been a good move on your part. I do have a refurb RP on order (it effectively cost me $400 being bundled with a lens I would otherwise have had to pay full boat for); that was too cheap to pass up. I'm not "serious" enough to need two top-line bodies, a lesser body as a backup in case I drop the main camera into a volcano or something is good enough.

Of course, the R5 might just survive the volcano, and laugh in its face. "Heat? You call that heat?"


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Here you go. These are all with the 800mm f/11. I posted some osprey shots on Dpreview with the usual range of responses. I posted jpg shots, which it turns out are rather problematic with high-ISO images. Canon has always been rather aggressive in applying noise reduction, so there is more detail gone than I prefer. I prefer to have a slightly noisy image that preserves detail than the smoothness that Canon's jpg engine produces. Thus, at least for me, RAW shooting will be essential.
> 
> As for the fish eating shots, I unfortunately missed the catch. It probably took the great blue a good 10-15 min to get the fish into its throat.
> 
> ...


Wow Wow Wow! Thank you.

Any problem with heat or anything else?


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Just got an email from a local store saying that someone had canceled their R5 order to get an A7SIII. So one has become available for me... I was originally planning on waiting a few months... but now it may only be a few days!


Congrats!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I like to think the only reason this thread started and continued is because a lot of people have gone really nuts during lockdown.


Well I started it, and I can tell you that I haven't gone nuts at all. I started it because I have been looking forward to this release and am excited to receive it. It has been about 5 years since I purchased a new camera, and I thought many others would like to share the experience.

So why have you dropped in to this thread?

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

john1970 said:


> I picked up my R5 this morning along with the battery grip, one extra battery, and both extenders. I am currently charging the batteries to 100%. This evening I will setup the camera and tomorrow morning I will test out a couple of lenses on the camera. I was really hoping that Canon would release the 100-500 mm L lens with the R5, but I'll have to wait another two months for that particular lens. Tomorrow morning will be fun!!


I prdered the 100-500 directly from Canon, and will be waiting. Sadly, I will only get the grip this week, no R5!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

Mistkäfer said:


> I am sure you'll be happy that you did not have to wait a few months. The Camera costs a lot but she is paying a lot of back. The AF is helping so much. One day in nature and my wife is in love with the camera. Take a look on this lovely picture, freehand made with 400DO x 1.4
> 
> DL the picture:
> 
> ...


Excellent shot! It was very small on the sensor, and even when I expanded it up, great detail, very sharp!
Was this the full 45MP?
Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2020)

john1970 said:


> Picked up my EOS R5 this morning. Tested it outdoors with my 85 mm f1.2L lens on a daylily taken at ISO 100 at f1.2.
> View attachment 191721


Sweet!
Thanks.
Scott


----------



## L-Prosciutto (Aug 3, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I don't remember the exact time I placed my order. Is there a way to find it on any of the documentation?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Scott



I based it on the time I received my email confirmation of the preorder. I figured that was a good merit knowing it was in B&H's system.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 3, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Excellent shot! It was very small on the sensor, and even when I expanded it up, great detail, very sharp!
> Was this the full 45MP?
> Scott


Yes, the jpg cames direct out of the Camera.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 4, 2020)

Well today i became the proud owner of a BG-R10. Now all I need is my R5, batteries, my 100-500, and the adapter. November will be here before I know it.


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 4, 2020)

B&H just sent out an email saying they expect the second shipment in 3-4 weeks, will provide an update on or around August 17.


----------



## richperson (Aug 4, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> B&H just sent out an email saying they expect the second shipment in 3-4 weeks, will provide an update on or around August 17.



sent it spontaneously? I am on backorder (ordered 10:30 ET on first day) and didn't hear anything.


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 4, 2020)

I have received my R5 already , but today I had an email conformation , that I will receive my 3 spare batteries and battery grip tomorrow , just waiting on the 100-500 lens now .


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 4, 2020)

richperson said:


> sent it spontaneously? I am on backorder (ordered 10:30 ET on first day) and didn't hear anything.




Here’s the email I received:


Thank You for Your Recent Canon R5 Order​
We are all very excited about this incredible new camera and its capabilities. We have shared below a video and an article that review the R5’s innovations and answer many of the questions customers have been asking.

The response to the R5 has been very strong. Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We shipped out the first delivery in full last week and we expect to receive/ship our next delivery in 3-4 weeks. We are allocating cameras to customers on a first come first served basis, determined by when we received customer orders, as indicated on our website. Out of fairness, we are not making any exceptions to this rule. We began accepting orders at 8am on July 9th and started receiving orders immediately.

We are working closely with Canon to get you your camera as soon as possible. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the delay. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible. We will send you an update on August 17th.

Thank you,
The B&H Team​


----------



## richperson (Aug 4, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Here’s the email I received:
> 
> ​
> Thank You for Your Recent Canon R5 Order​​
> ...



I guess I was asking if you ordered it in the last day or so and then got this email, or did you order it July 9 and just got this email. Or something in between.


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 5, 2020)

I received the same email from B&H today as well. I ordered on July 15th so I'm afraid it'll be much longer before my order is fulfilled.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 5, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Wow Wow Wow! Thank you.
> 
> Any problem with heat or anything else?


No heat problems but I didn't use video. I got over 3000 images on a single charge with 25-30% still showing. My only complaint is the level of NR applied to jPeg files especially at high ISO, but once LR gets R5 RAW support that complaint will go away.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 5, 2020)

Billybob said:


> No heat problems but I didn't use video. I got over 3000 images on a single charge with 25-30% still showing. My only complaint is the level of NR applied to jPeg files especially at high ISO, but once LR gets R5 RAW support that complaint will go away.


Wow, impressive battery life.. was that with the grip?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 5, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Wow, impressive battery life.. was that with the grip?


No. I was taking a lot of electronic and mechanical shutter shoots, so probably a lot like highway driving. I was in the field for about 2 hours, so two hours or less for the 3000 shots. I suspect that if I took mostly single shots, the batter would not have lasted as long.

I'm not a fan of battery grips. One of the attractions of mirrorless is that it's relatively lightweight. The R5/800mm combo is light and nicely balanced. I have the 100-500L, and 70-200L on order, so I'm expecting to have no problem with any of these lenses. I also have a 2nd battery on order. I don't foresee a situation where two batteries won't last me all day.


----------



## Gözler (Aug 6, 2020)

It is nearly 5PM and Fedex still has not delivered my R5 with kit lens  Fedex page stills shows delivery date as today by end of the day. I usually get an email the day it is delivered. No email so far either. It has been on it's way since 7/29.


----------



## ScottO (Aug 6, 2020)

Gözler said:


> It is nearly 5PM and Fedex still has not delivered my R5 with kit lens  Fedex page stills shows delivery date as today by end of the day. I usually get an email the day it is delivered. No email so far either. It has been on it's way since 7/29.




I feel your pain my R5 was supposed to be delivered on Friday and did not arrive until Sunday afternoon created a great deal of stress.


----------



## Gözler (Aug 6, 2020)

ScottO said:


> I feel your pain my R5 was supposed to be delivered on Friday and did not arrive until Sunday afternoon created a great deal of stress.


Terirble, 2 days late! I hope mine will be delivered latest by tomorrow. The problem is I have to be home to sign for it as well.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 6, 2020)

Yesterday I got a call from my Canondealer. He told me that he got one piece of Batterie grip an two ( TWO!!!!) Batteries from Canon. The Batterie grip and one Batterie is for me, the second Batterie is for an other customer who is waiting. I ordered 3 additional batteries, so I have to wait for the other two ones.


During this call I asked him for a second R5 for me and my wife. he told me that he think he need until end of August or middle of september to send out all the cameras which are preordered.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2020)

I got this email yesterday.

I ordered from B&H on Thu 7/9/2020 8:29 AM Hope this helps someone.

Hello Scott,

Thank you for your email. We began accepting preorders for the Canon R5 on July 9th at 8am. Orders are being filled on a first come first served basis. The challenge for us has been the very small number of cameras that we have received from Canon.

And some hopefully good news… based on the date we received your order, and the current information we have received from Canon USA, we expect to be able to ship your order on or before September 10th, and possibly as early as late August. Please note that this information is based on current estimates provided by Canon and is subject to change.

Thank you again for choosing B&H. We apologize for this delay and any inconvenience this delay has caused you. Please let us know if you have any further questions at [email protected]. This email goes directly to me so please reach out with any questions.

Congratulation on your R5 purchase – we’re confident you will be very happy with your amazing new system.

Rose B.
Customer Service


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2020)

Mistkäfer said:


> Yesterday I got a call from my Canondealer. He told me that he got one piece of Batterie grip an two ( TWO!!!!) Batteries from Canon. The Batterie grip and one Batterie is for me, the second Batterie is for an other customer who is waiting. I ordered 3 additional batteries, so I have to wait for the other two ones.
> 
> 
> During this call I asked him for a second R5 for me and my wife. he told me that he think he need until end of August or middle of september to send out all the cameras which are preordered.


You can use the old LPE6 batteries can't you?


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 6, 2020)

I got this from Canon Yesterday- Ordered 07/25 2:01 PM- Hope this helps. Sadly, it won't be in my hands for my trip. *Order Number:* Date: 07/25/2020 

Dear Scott Kasden, We regret to inform you that here has been a change in the Estimated Ship Date for the item(s) that you pre-ordered; your order is now expected to ship on 09/30/2020. We apologize for any inconvenience. As a reminder,the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information. 

If you would like to view your order, sign into Canon Account by clicking the link at the top of our website. Select Orders to review your current and previous order details. If you have any questions about your order, please visit the Customer Service section of our website or call our Customer Service Department at 1-800-385-2155 Thank you again for shopping with Canon!


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 6, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I got this from Canon Yesterday- Ordered 07/25 2:01 PM- Hope this helps. Sadly, it won't be in my hands for my trip.*Order Number:*Date: 07/25/2020
> 
> Dear Scott Kasden,We regret to inform you that here has been a change in the Estimated Ship Date for the item(s) that you pre-ordered; your order is now expected to ship on 09/30/2020. We apologize for any inconvenience.As a reminder,the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information.
> 
> If you would like to view your order, sign into Canon Account by clicking the link at the top of our website. Select Orders to review your current and previous order details. If you have any questions about your order, please visit the Customer Service section of our website or call our Customer Service Department at 1-800-385-2155Thank you again for shopping with Canon!


OMG, that's terrible.
I should be really happy that I got one.

Yes, I can use the old batteries, but they are already quite old and the performance is not as good as at the beginning. So I decided to buy new ones. I also think that the R5 will require more power than my 7DM2


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 6, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I got this from Canon Yesterday- Ordered 07/25 2:01 PM- Hope this helps. Sadly, it won't be in my hands for my trip.*Order Number:*Date: 07/25/2020
> 
> Dear Scott Kasden,We regret to inform you that here has been a change in the Estimated Ship Date for the item(s) that you pre-ordered; your order is now expected to ship on 09/30/2020. We apologize for any inconvenience.As a reminder,the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information.
> 
> If you would like to view your order, sign into Canon Account by clicking the link at the top of our website. Select Orders to review your current and previous order details. If you have any questions about your order, please visit the Customer Service section of our website or call our Customer Service Department at 1-800-385-2155Thank you again for shopping with Canon!



is this a second order?

this is encouraging. I should have mine in time for a fall foliage trip.


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 6, 2020)

I doubt it will be much earlier than November before most preorders are filled, considering the ultra slow rate of production and now they're going to have to start moving R6's off the production lines too.


----------



## Gözler (Aug 6, 2020)

Finally got my R5, battery is charging while I set it up using battery from my 5D3


----------



## amendegw (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmmm... I got a somewhat different message from B&H, dated 8/4/2020. I ordered my R5 in the afternoon of 7/9/2020.


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 7, 2020)

amendegw said:


> Hmmm... I got a somewhat different message from B&H, dated 8/4/2020. I ordered my R5 in the afternoon of 7/9/2020.
> View attachment 191929



I received the same message and ordered July 15th. I did just get an update that the battery grip I ordered for the R5 is being shipped today.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I got this from Canon Yesterday- Ordered 07/25 2:01 PM- Hope this helps. Sadly, it won't be in my hands for my trip.*Order Number:*Date: 07/25/2020
> 
> Dear Scott Kasden,We regret to inform you that here has been a change in the Estimated Ship Date for the item(s) that you pre-ordered; your order is now expected to ship on 09/30/2020. We apologize for any inconvenience.As a reminder,the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information.
> 
> If you would like to view your order, sign into Canon Account by clicking the link at the top of our website. Select Orders to review your current and previous order details. If you have any questions about your order, please visit the Customer Service section of our website or call our Customer Service Department at 1-800-385-2155Thank you again for shopping with Canon!


Maybe I can get a CPS loaner? Hopefully, my adapter ring will come so I have EF lenses to use. I don't think it works as well without any lens.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> is this a second order?
> 
> this is encouraging. I should have mine in time for a fall foliage trip.


I'll cross my fingers for you and all my CR buddies that we all get what we want, before we need it, and it is great for all of us!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2020)

Gözler said:


> Finally got my R5, battery is charging while I set it up using battery from my 5D3





TominNJ said:


> is this a second order?
> 
> this is encouraging. I should have mine in time for a fall foliage trip.


Yes! Lens from Canon
R5 from B&H


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2020)

Mistkäfer said:


> OMG, that's terrible.
> I should be really happy that I got one.
> 
> Yes, I can use the old batteries, but they are already quite old and the performance is not as good as at the beginning. So I decided to buy new ones. I also think that the R5 will require more power than my 7DM2


But at least in the mean time, you can change them out. Just watch the battery indicator and change out often. You new batts will be here shortly enouth! Congrats.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Yes! Lens from Canon
> R5 from B&H


Be sure to take and post pics with settings. Pls post with minimum to no post.
Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 7, 2020)

Just got an email from the courier company. R5 delivery due today!


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 12, 2020)

Figured I would share my experience...

Preordered from Amazon on July 11th.
Estimated delivery changed to Aug 11th - Sept 3rd
Cancelled preorder on July 22nd 
Preordered from Best Buy on July 22nd (way to good of an offer to pass up... was willing to wait if needed).
Shipping notice on 8/4... but it was late enough in the week that standard ground didn't get it to me till the 10th (would have sported faster but they didn't give the option on checkout).
That last weekend was long for me.


----------



## L-Prosciutto (Aug 12, 2020)

Might be a little unrelated but I also just received my 2 extra LP-E6NH batteries today. I placed the order for those on July 12. Looks like things are starting to trickle in slowly. 

Now if I can only get that CFexpress card reader!


----------



## digigal (Aug 13, 2020)

My extra battery shipped out of B&H a few days ago too--ground to CA!--but still waiting of the CF Express card reader so have been downloading directly from the camera to the computer. Also on a waiting list for another backordered CF Express card.
Off to shoot bears in Alaska tomorrow to give my bad baby a trial workout
Catherine


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 13, 2020)

Can anyone confirm the post on the previous page? Has the infamous “second shipment” already been sent out/used to fill orders already?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 13, 2020)

L-Prosciutto said:


> Might be a little unrelated but I also just received my 2 extra LP-E6NH batteries today. I placed the order for those on July 12. Looks like things are starting to trickle in slowly.
> 
> Now if I can only get that CFexpress card reader!



I have a CF express card, CFe reader, 2x LP-E6NH and the BG-R10 grip, but no R5 yet  And I ordered the R5 before all the other things!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 13, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I have a CF express card, CFe reader, 2x LP-E6NH and the BG-R10 grip, but no R5 yet  And I ordered the R5 before all the other things!



I'm in the other boat... have the R5 but no grip, no extra battery and no CFe reader!


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 13, 2020)

I have received my BG-R10 and one from three ordered LP-E6NH.

When I ordered the second R5 my Canondealer told me I'll have it not bevor end of september.....

For the Moment it is okay. Me and my Wife can share that one we have.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 13, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I'm in the other boat... have the R5 but no grip, no extra battery and no CFe reader!



You two can meet and have a party together!


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 13, 2020)

The charge for the R5 from the Canon Direct store went through on my credit card earlier this afternoon.

UPDATE: Scheduled for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 14, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> The charge for the R5 from the Canon Direct store went through on my credit card earlier this afternoon.
> 
> UPDATE: Scheduled for delivery tomorrow!



Oh wow. That's sweet considering you placed the order on the 31st!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 14, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> The charge for the R5 from the Canon Direct store went through on my credit card earlier this afternoon.
> 
> UPDATE: Scheduled for delivery tomorrow!


awesome! Second batch must be rolling out


----------



## tpatana (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> awesome! Second batch must be rolling out



For once I'm hoping for sudden charges on my credit card. Usually it's my wife shopping.


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> awesome! Second batch must be rolling out



Best Buy briefly showed the camera as being in stock this morning. It is now marked as sold out.


----------



## RobbieHat (Aug 14, 2020)

Still awaiting my R5 from B&H. Have most of the bits and pieces (except for the 100-500mm) but just now need the body and kit lens. I know B&H is so popular with pros and hobbyists and the Payboo card is hard to pass up. Will stick with my order, but since I didn't get it in on Day 1 I assuming a much longer wait (probably until mid to late September). Maybe it will come with the 100-500 after all. 

Bob


----------



## SuCane (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome to Sweden. I've paid $6000 USD for the R5. but still haven't received it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 14, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Figured I would share my experience...
> 
> Preordered from Amazon on July 11th.
> Estimated delivery changed to Aug 11th - Sept 3rd
> ...


Congrats!!!!

Today I got my back ordered battery
Sadly, R5 STILL on back order!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 14, 2020)

L-Prosciutto said:


> Might be a little unrelated but I also just received my 2 extra LP-E6NH batteries today. I placed the order for those on July 12. Looks like things are starting to trickle in slowly.
> 
> Now if I can only get that CFexpress card reader!


Why can't you get a CF card reader? There are brands on Amazon that are available NOW!
sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I'm in the other boat... have the R5 but no grip, no extra battery and no CFe reader!


Hey, I can help. PM me and I'll give you my address. I'll take them off your hands.
sek


----------



## tpatana (Aug 14, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Why can't you get a CF card reader? There are brands on Amazon that are available NOW!
> sek



For CF, I tried several brands and the Lexar reader was by far the fastest.

Does anyone know which CF reader is good? Especially if multi-day event I need to download some >1TB of files to computer, things like that matter. The lexar reader for CF was about 5 minutes per 64GB card.


----------



## Wikzo (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone from Scandinavia received theirs yet?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 14, 2020)

Still waiting on the RP + 24-105 f/4.0 L I bought as a refurb for only a couple hundred bucks over the new 24-105's price. Camera is almost free!!

If I hadn't splurged and bought the 15-35 f/2.8, I'd have no native RF lenses. Fortunately the EF 100-400 II is very capable, and I have some decent (but not L series) primes to fill in the gap. My two year old policy of buying only full frame lenses even when everything I had was APS-C has paid off!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 14, 2020)

Guy got 69mins of 8K by cooling the Camera





How about 69 minutes of 8K record time?: Canon EOS R Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## tpatana (Aug 15, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Guy got 69mins of 8K by cooling the Camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting read.

Couple thoughts from that:

-switching the card stopped temp increase for 6 minutes. Does that mean the card is actually heat sink for the camera?

-on both tests, the 42C -> 62C took roughly same amount of time, but the previous day test stopped there, the cool-down test still continued up to 72C.

Makes me also wonder if some cards stay cooler during writing, thus would give longer time until shut down.


----------



## CDD28 (Aug 17, 2020)

Some exciting news -- my R5 (ordered Aug. 2) arrived on Friday morning. It was a busy weekend, so I just finally took it out of the box. It's a really nice camera, it feels like you're holding a slimmed-down 5D4 with the grip on it.

I'll be using it for the first time tomorrow, looking forward to seeing how it preforms. So far my only complaint is the rather small size of the AF ON button. But this body has a great new thumb wheel to change ISO in one step.

I ordered an extra battery on Aug. 5, that's finally shipped as well -- scheduled for delivery early this week.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Very interesting read.
> 
> Couple thoughts from that:
> 
> ...



CF Express cards are big heat generators and have internal temp monitoring to actually slow the card down as it gets hotter. Its far worse with extreme data rates like 8K or 4K 120.

Delkin goes so far as to recommend switching cards when they feel too warm. That to me means you don't want a super high capacity card, switch your card out every 5 or 6 minutes.

_" To make sure everything you intended to capture is safely stored without corruption or dropped frames, we recommend having at least one additional card (or drive) on-hand. Check the heat of the storage from time-to-time by using your hand, and if it is too hot to handle, swap it out with a “fresh” unused unit so that the one that was just used can cool down – ideally someplace cool and dry. Going back-and-forth between cards (or drives) to give each “rest” will ensure peak performance and increase longevity. "_

The card can reach up to 194 degrees F before shutting down.









PCI Express (PCIe) Explained - Delkin Devices


PCIe – Some may know what it stands for, but most do not. Short for Peripheral Component Interconnect Express, PCIe is a high-speed serial computer expansion bus standard that has been around for years and is commonly used in PC graphics cards, hard drives, SSDs, Wi-Fi and Ethernet hardware...




www.delkindevices.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2020)

One plausible theory is that the camera monitors not only processor and sensor temps but also factors in CF Express card temp that is taken from the card. That would explain increased life estimates when a cool card is inserted.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Aug 17, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Some exciting news -- my R5 (ordered Aug. 2) arrived on Friday morning. It was a busy weekend, so I just finally took it out of the box. It's a really nice camera, it feels like you're holding a slimmed-down 5D4 with the grip on it.
> 
> I'll be using it for the first time tomorrow, looking forward to seeing how it preforms. So far my only complaint is the rather small size of the AF ON button. But this body has a great new thumb wheel to change ISO in one step.
> 
> I ordered an extra battery on Aug. 5, that's finally shipped as well -- scheduled for delivery early this week.


Whaaaaaat, how could you?? 

It arrived Friday and you left it untouched all weekend??

That's some kind of self control - I bet you're really slim too   

Congrats on the purchase, and hope you enjoy.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 17, 2020)

CDD28 said:


> Some exciting news -- my R5 (ordered Aug. 2) arrived on Friday morning. It was a busy weekend, so I just finally took it out of the box. It's a really nice camera, it feels like you're holding a slimmed-down 5D4 with the grip on it.
> 
> I'll be using it for the first time tomorrow, looking forward to seeing how it preforms. So far my only complaint is the rather small size of the AF ON button. But this body has a great new thumb wheel to change ISO in one step.
> 
> I ordered an extra battery on Aug. 5, that's finally shipped as well -- scheduled for delivery early this week.



Ordered Aug 2 and it arrived today Aug 17? that's not a huge delay. . maybe stock is increasing. where'd you order?


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 18, 2020)

I ordered on July 15th from B&H. They sent an email on Aug. 4th saying they expected a new shipment in 2-3 weeks and they would send an update today...crickets.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 18, 2020)

Those of us who ordered from B&H got the shorter end of the stick. I pre-ordered mine on July 10 around 10am and I’ve only gotten the adapter and battery but no R5.

If I had known, I would’ve ordered directly from Canon.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 18, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Those of us who ordered from B&H got the shorter end of the stick. I pre-ordered mine on July 10 around 10am and I’ve only gotten the adapter and battery but no R5.
> 
> If I had known, I would’ve ordered directly from Canon.


Really hard to know how long or short the sticks are. It's the lack of forthcoming information. I don't blame B&H for this as much as Canon themselves. Canon basically holds retailers hostage from giving us any sort of useful information. I just wish the retailers would stand up for the consumers and let Canon know how unacceptable it is to not even be able to tell customers how long they have to hold $4000+ open on their cards.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 18, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> I ordered on July 15th from B&H. They sent an email on Aug. 4th saying they expected a new shipment in 2-3 weeks and they would send an update today...crickets.


Yup. Same. Ordered on the morning of the 10th. Got an email 2 weeks ago telling us they would update us on the 4th. Been checking my mailbox all day for some bit of information. Nothing.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 18, 2020)

So here it is barely August 18th, here are my updates.

Yesterday, I was notified of the status change: 
Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
from back order to " Order in Progress"

Getting kit, one piece at a time.

sheesh.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 18, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> So here it is barely August 18th, here are my updates.
> 
> Yesterday, I was notified of the status change:
> Canon Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R
> ...


My control ring is still backordered. Just that and the R5 left on my 5 piece order.
This is like the worst game of BINGO ever.
Or the slowest fastfood drive-thru.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 18, 2020)

B&H just sent me an email with the following:

“

Canon R5 Order Update – August 18, 2020​
In our August 4th update, we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates. Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon. We expect to receive/ship our next delivery during the first week of September. We are allocating cameras on a first come first served basis, determined by when we received customer orders, as indicated on our website, without exception. We began accepting orders at 8am on July 9th.

We are working closely with Canon trying to expedite deliveries. At this point, we are awaiting information from Canon on our next delivery after the early September allotment. Once we receive additional information, we will send you an update. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the continuing delay. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible. We will send you an update once we have additional information.

Thank you,
The B&H Team​


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 18, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> B&H just sent me an email with the following:
> 
> “
> ​
> ...


Same, just got it as well. Very disappointing.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 21, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> B&H just sent me an email with the following:
> 
> “
> ​
> ...


Bla bla bla. I got the same. I can't find out where I am on the list, and besides, doesn't matter- it depends on how many cameras they get in. I'm just hoping I get mine early September- I want to take it to Alaska.
Dang.
Some good news, my adapter changed to "shipped"

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 22, 2020)

I received my Control Ring Mount Adaper EF-EOS R.

So far:
1 grip
1battery
1adapter

Waiting for:
R5 X1
100-500 lens.

Anyone hear anything about the next round of camera shipments?

Waiting sucks.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 22, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I came to the thread because your chosen title implied that you were sharing your R5 delivery experience, as in an R5 that had been delivered to you, and wanted others to do the same.
> 
> Instead, you shared your automated email delivery experience.


The title is "*Share R5 delivery experience". You made an inference that was not implied or stated. If you look at the thread, people are sharing their delivery experience. I have not received my R5 yet, and the automated email notice IS part of the experience.

Care to share your experience , or just want to troll me for posting something important to me and a few others (12 pages so far).*


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 22, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I cancelled my order due to Covid-19 becoming out of control here. I don't think I'd get much use out of the camera, and if I got sick, I'm pretty likely to get very sick.
> 
> Hopefully, I can order it later.


Be safe!


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 22, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I received my Control Ring Mount Adaper EF-EOS R.
> 
> So far:
> 1 grip
> ...



Well B&H is saying they expect the next shipment from Canon early September. It really seems like the first batch to retailers was extremely limited because I know there are still people who pre ordered from B&H on the first day and still don't have a camera. I would have expected the second shipment to be sooner but I wonder if the delay was firmware related?


----------



## tpatana (Aug 22, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Well B&H is saying they expect the next shipment from Canon early September. It really seems like the first batch to retailers was extremely limited because I know there are still people who pre ordered from B&H on the first day and still don't have a camera. I would have expected the second shipment to be sooner but I wonder if the delay was firmware related?



As I already guessed on another thread, they could have air-freighted the first batch and then ship the next one, and even though factory is working 24/7, the shipment logistics would create ~1 month gap on deliveries. That one month gap from launch to next shipment fits my theory quite well.


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 22, 2020)

So hopefully they got a whole lot more cameras on the ship lol


----------



## tpatana (Aug 22, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> So hopefully they got a whole lot more cameras on the ship lol



I wish I knew more about the factory logistics, so wouldn't have to just guess. But makes me wonder why the initial batch seemed to be fairly small. Were they still ramping up the factory, or do they intentionally keep it low so they can use set amount of production capacity even after the initial sales peak is done. If they started production ~May/June, would mean that the coming shipment is even smaller than the initial sales. If they were struggling to get the production started and air-shipped last minute builds for the release date, then the coming shipment could be considerably bigger.

Lot of complexity there, and the covid doesn't make it easier.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 24, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Well B&H is saying they expect the next shipment from Canon early September. It really seems like the first batch to retailers was extremely limited because I know there are still people who pre ordered from B&H on the first day and still don't have a camera. I would have expected the second shipment to be sooner but I wonder if the delay was firmware related?


It should be easy to get a camera from this next shipment because nobody will be buying a crippled camera.


----------



## digigal (Aug 24, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> It should be easy to get a camera from this next shipment because nobody will be buying a crippled camera.


You mean the one that catches fire every time you turn it on? You know, I just used it a week in Alaska shooting bears and had no trouble at all---shhhhhh!!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 25, 2020)

Well this is exciting! Just got this notice about my RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM order. All I need now is my camera and I'm set to go. I didn't expect this before October:


 


 *Order Number: *Date: 07/25/2020 


 This is RF 100-500Dear Scott  Your pre-order is expected to ship from our warehouse in approximately 48 - 72 hours. As a reminder, the estimated ship date is not a guarantee of shipment. All pre-order shipment dates are approximate and subject to change without prior notice. Once the order ships, your payment will be processed and you will receive another e-mail with shipment and tracking information. 

If you would like to review your pre-order, sign into Canon Account by clicking the link at the top of our website. Select Orders to review your current and previous order details. If you have any questions about your order, please visit the [[customerServiceDisplayUrl]]Customer Service section of our website or call our Customer Service Department at 1-800-385-2155. Thank you again for shopping with Canon!


----------



## tpatana (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm still waiting for everything. R5, grip, 28-70, extra battery, EF-adapter. Nothing has shipped yet  Of course, none of those matter until R5 ships.


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 25, 2020)

Received my 5 yesterday from Canon US after ordering on 8/18.......my other order (since cancelled) was with B&H on 7/18...


----------



## tpatana (Aug 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Received my 5 yesterday from Canon US after ordering on 8/18...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Received my 5 yesterday from Canon US after ordering on 8/18.......my other order (since cancelled) was with B&H on 7/18...


Congrats on the new gear. Quick question are you a CPS member?


----------



## SteveC (Aug 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> Received my 5 yesterday from Canon US after ordering on 8/18.......my other order (since cancelled) was with B&H on 7/18...



You do seem to be very, very lucky. 

Don't bother with lotto tickets, you've used up all your luck for the rest of your life.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 25, 2020)

Well makes sense they prioritize shipments to their own store, and maybe trickle down smaller quantities to other stores. That way Canon can keep the profit margin to themselves.

However, he receiving one gives me hope. That means Canon has received shipment past week or so. Guessing/assuming they ship directly from the distribution center, that means the other stores could have got some quantities these days too, and should be processing them for shipment. Unless, Canon kept the whole shipment to themselves...


----------



## Darkknight59 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Congrats on the new gear. Quick question are you a CPS member?


No I'm not


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 25, 2020)

Darkknight59 said:


> No I'm not


Thanks, good to see more rolling out into the wild.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 26, 2020)

Status Change! Should ship by end of week. If I only had a camera to put it on!Order received and ready for processing


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 26, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm still waiting for everything. R5, grip, 28-70, extra battery, EF-adapter. Nothing has shipped yet  Of course, none of those matter until R5 ships.


I don't know if it's better to be in your position (waiting on it all to arrive) or mine, where I have already received my RF 70-200 2.8, RF 28-70 2.0, EF Lens adapter, Battery, battery grip, memory cards and such.. and am just waiting on my R5 to arrive so I can use it all. I've got all that stuff waiting at my desk, still in boxes.. Every once in a while I'll take out a lens and zoom it or just hold it & pretend i'm using them...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 26, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I don't know if it's better to be in your position (waiting on it all to arrive) or mine, where I have already received my RF 70-200 2.8, RF 28-70 2.0, EF Lens adapter, Battery, battery grip, memory cards and such.. and am just waiting on my R5 to arrive so I can use it all. I've got all that stuff waiting at my desk, still in boxes.. Every once in a while I'll take out a lens and zoom it or just hold it & pretend i'm using them...


2020 is testing you. 

I hope your R5 arrives soon


----------



## tpatana (Aug 26, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I don't know if it's better to be in your position (waiting on it all to arrive) or mine, where I have already received my RF 70-200 2.8, RF 28-70 2.0, EF Lens adapter, Battery, battery grip, memory cards and such.. and am just waiting on my R5 to arrive so I can use it all. I've got all that stuff waiting at my desk, still in boxes.. Every once in a while I'll take out a lens and zoom it or just hold it & pretend i'm using them...



That would be painful for sure, especially as there's no solid data about the r5 shipments.


----------



## cornieleous (Aug 26, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Well B&H is saying they expect the next shipment from Canon early September. It really seems like the first batch to retailers was extremely limited because I know there are still people who pre ordered from B&H on the first day and still don't have a camera. I would have expected the second shipment to be sooner but I wonder if the delay was firmware related?



I'm speculating but I think they wouldn't likely delay and hold up already challenging distribution for something that is a simple customer update (firmware).

I spoke with BH on an exchange of my R5 due to some bad sensor pixels today (it is otherwise an amazing camera I am totally happy with). They stated they only get around 200 cameras at a time so far- they did no say how many shipments they get, how often, or if future size will grow, and letters people are posting around here suggest they don't have any of that info. 

I have a feeling BH must have several hundred or maybe even up to a couple thousand orders stacked up as they are so well known and this camera was so long awaited. I may just send to Canon for repair as it will be much faster.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 26, 2020)

So about 10-20 times a day I refresh the status page, every time greeted with the "backordered" text.

Almost fell off the chair on first glance of the refresh page, until I noticed I already forgot I made another order this morning


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

tpatana said:


> So about 10-20 times a day I refresh the status page, every time greeted with the "backordered" text.
> 
> Almost fell off the chair on first glance of the refresh page, until I noticed I already forgot I made another order this morning
> 
> View attachment 192431



OK, making so many orders you have _forgotten_ some of them is a sign that you've taken this camera/gear thing too far.

So welcome to the club.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> OK, making so many orders you have _forgotten_ some of them is a sign that you've taken this camera/gear thing too far.
> 
> So welcome to the club.



One of the goals is also to have enough lenses that she won't notice if you add one to the pile


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 26, 2020)

tpatana said:


> So about 10-20 times a day I refresh the status page, every time greeted with the "backordered" text.
> 
> Almost fell off the chair on first glance of the refresh page, until I noticed I already forgot I made another order this morning
> 
> View attachment 192431


Glad to know I'm not the only one that keeps checking out my order!


----------



## SteveC (Aug 26, 2020)

tpatana said:


> One of the goals is also to have enough lenses that she won't notice if you add one to the pile



 You probably had to be very careful the first time you ordered a "white" lens. Those kind of stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 27, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You probably had to be very careful the first time you ordered a "white" lens. Those kind of stick out like a sore thumb.



Maybe first paint the 55-250 white, then when she gets used to seeing that, replace with 70-200. Couple months of that and bring 400/2.8 home.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 27, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one that keeps checking out my order!



Paint is peeling off from my F5 button.


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I'm speculating but I think they wouldn't likely delay and hold up already challenging distribution for something that is a simple customer update (firmware).
> 
> I spoke with BH on an exchange of my R5 due to some bad sensor pixels today (it is otherwise an amazing camera I am totally happy with). They stated they only get around 200 cameras at a time so far- they did no say how many shipments they get, how often, or if future size will grow, and letters people are posting around here suggest they don't have any of that info.
> 
> I have a feeling BH must have several hundred or maybe even up to a couple thousand orders stacked up as they are so well known and this camera was so long awaited. I may just send to Canon for repair as it will be much faster.



I agree. Well, let's see if the second batch was shipped with the base firmware or the latest version.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm still waiting for everything. R5, grip, 28-70, extra battery, EF-adapter. Nothing has shipped yet  Of course, none of those matter until R5 ships.


I received the adapter ring, grip, extra battery, and, that's it. I have nothing to put them on. I am expecting the 100-500 soon, and hope the R5 will be in the next shipment. Keep positive!
Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I'm speculating but I think they wouldn't likely delay and hold up already challenging distribution for something that is a simple customer update (firmware).
> 
> I spoke with BH on an exchange of my R5 due to some bad sensor pixels today (it is otherwise an amazing camera I am totally happy with). They stated they only get around 200 cameras at a time so far- they did no say how many shipments they get, how often, or if future size will grow, and letters people are posting around here suggest they don't have any of that info.
> 
> I have a feeling BH must have several hundred or maybe even up to a couple thousand orders stacked up as they are so well known and this camera was so long awaited. I may just send to Canon for repair as it will be much faster.


I ordered mine the day of release from B&H about 10 AM local time and am still on back order! Dang!

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Maybe first paint the 55-250 white, then when she gets used to seeing that, replace with 70-200. Couple months of that and bring 400/2.8 home.


They always find out!

Scott


----------



## briangus (Aug 27, 2020)

We finally got the price today in Thailand ฿134900 - had estimated ฿135K so will get a beer with the change.
Delivery in September but no actual date.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 27, 2020)

A little poem while we wait....

Where art thou my love?
searching around the corners
listening through the crevices
I wonder where you went
I ponder over the loss day and night
Reminiscing about the old times
when you lived in my heart
bathed in my heart
and slept in my heart
forever I shall not forget
the wonderful moments consumed
cherished forever
arousing an oasis of serenity within my heart
the memory so elusive
staying only for a moment
as I embraced you my love
you vanished in my hands

Where art thou my love?
everlasting in my heart
embroidered in my soul
forever engraved in my mind
sealed with gold
the memory so elusive
staying only for a moment
as I embraced you my love
you vanished in my hands

Where art thou my love?
why are you hiding from me?
leaving me here to wander
searching in vain
yearning for your smell
the taste of your flavor
ever present in my mouth
causing my heart to hunger
the memory so elusive
staying only for a moment
as I embraced you my love
you vanished in my hands

by Kenneth Maswabi


----------



## CajunSeo (Aug 27, 2020)

Okay. I ordered several weeks ago straight from Canon and just received an email a couple days ago, saying my opinion is important to them. When opened, it says thanks for shopping with us and that they hope I will write about the merchandise while it's fresh on my mind. Does this email have any significance as to the time of shipping? Just wondering if anyone else got the email and how long until the camera arrived. Thanks guys.


----------



## vjlex (Aug 27, 2020)

*sigh*
This delivery experience is turning into a nightmare
After being backordered for more than a month from B&H, I'm getting the feeling that they're going to unilaterally cancel my order.
I've been refreshing my order details every couple of hours like others are. I just went to the page and noticed that they suddenly changed the R5 to "No shipping to Japan." For whatever reason, Canon doesn't want to allow it anymore.
Yes, I could've ordered locally here, but I had my reasons for wanting a US version. This whole experience sucks.


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 28, 2020)

Received new email from B&H today:

“...Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon, but we have received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. Based on this new information, we expect to ship your order on or about September 16th.”

I placed my order at 10:34 AM EDT on July 9th


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 28, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> Received new email from B&H today:
> 
> “...Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon, but we have received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. Based on this new information, we expect to ship your order on or about September 16th.”
> 
> I placed my order at 10:34 AM EDT on July 9th



Hmm I have yet to get any updates from B&H, but I ordered mine about the same time. Hopefully I'm in that same delivery window!


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 28, 2020)

I got the same email this morning from BH confirming the 16th sept ship date.

My order was 11:15 EST on July 9th


​


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 28, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I got the same email this morning from BH confirming the 16th sept ship date.
> 
> My order was 11:15 EST on July 9th
> 
> ...


Where do you see the actual time? I can confirm the date (July 9th as well).


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 28, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> I got the same email this morning from BH confirming the 16th sept ship date.
> 
> My order was 11:15 EST on July 9th
> 
> ...


ok, so I did get the update as well.. except mine says September 21st :-(


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 28, 2020)

UK, no news  seems the import dealers have stock :S


----------



## richperson (Aug 28, 2020)

Mine was order July 9 at 10:33, so I will go on faith that I'm in the Sept 16 batch. I didn't receive a notice, but that email account can tend to hide what it thinks is spam.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2020)

Fortunately I have no order so I'm able to work away at other things without being driven to distraction. It's been a productive summer but I'm not faring well raising the $$$. So, having checked this thread I now feel much better.

Jack


----------



## TominNJ (Aug 28, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Where do you see the actual time? I can confirm the date (July 9th as well).



the time stamp on the order confirmation email from B&H


----------



## Emelero19 (Aug 28, 2020)

The email I got has no date other than possibly late September I’ll see my camera. I’ll be canceling my order now.


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 28, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> ok, so I did get the update as well.. except mine says September 21st :-(


I ordered my camera July 10 @10am (PST). Apparently B&H is gonna be getting a few shipments— I’m in the “Last week of September” spot. I just got an email from B&H today and says the following.
“
In our email last week, we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates.

Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon, but we have received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. Based on this new information, we now expect to ship your order during the last week of September.

We apologize that we previously said the camera would ship on or about September 10th. Canon’s shipping schedule changed, and this is out of our hands. Your place in queue for the camera has not changed.

If we receive any additional information between now and your shipment, we will send an update. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the continuing delay and schedule change. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible.

Thank you,
The B&H Team


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> So hopefully they got a whole lot more cameras on the ship lol


They’re probably using kayaks and not ships they are only delivering a handful at a time.


----------



## Emelero19 (Aug 28, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> They’re probably using kayaks and not ships they are only delivering a handful at a time.



Order has been cancelled. I very disappointed, I wish I would have just gone through canon direct and not B&H. Never again


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2020)

"The launch of the new R5 has been *incredibly well received* and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera." Sure, sure tell me more - it's a dog, it overheats, it over heats and did I say it overheats, I'm placing my order for Sony's amazing 12 MP camera, who needs 40 MP.  

Jack


----------



## Nelu (Aug 28, 2020)

Emelero19 said:


> Order has been cancelled. I very disappointed, I wish I would have just gone through canon direct and not B&H. Never again


If you are not a US resident I suggest you check your credit card balance. I bet you’re going to get less money back to your card.
In my case, as a Canadian citizen I got $359CAD less. I posted a thread here about that, here on CR.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 28, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> "The launch of the new R5 has been *incredibly well received* and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera." Sure, sure tell me more - it's a dog, it overheats, it over heats and did I say it overheats, I'm placing my order for Sony's amazing 12 MP camera, who needs 40 MP.
> 
> Jack


Hopefully the trolls are giving up and crawling back under their bridge.


----------



## Mo Steve (Aug 28, 2020)

I received the B&H email as well. In my email they indicated mine should be shipping during the last week of September. I ordered on July 15th.

Hopefully some more impatient people cancel and I get moved up to the September 16th slot .

If this new batch is shipped with firmware version 1.1, we'll know that the delays were firmware related.


----------



## Emelero19 (Aug 28, 2020)

cancelled my preorders from B&H and Amazon. Looked online and called most camera stores within a 200 mile radius. One had it and they held it for me while I drove 1.5 hours for it. Didn’t want the kit but beggars can’t be choosers


----------



## sal7777 (Aug 29, 2020)

Emelero19 said:


> Order has been cancelled. I very disappointed, I wish I would have just gone through canon direct and not B&H. Never again


I hear ya on the disappointment, luckily for me, I have no photo shoots anytime soon so I can wait another month. I already have everything else (85mm f/1.2, adapter, battery, but no R body ‍).

Hope you can get your R5 sooner. Cheers!


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 29, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Where do you see the actual time? I can confirm the date (July 9th as well).



I checked the time of the order confirmation email


----------



## monkeywizard (Aug 31, 2020)

Emelero19 said:


> View attachment 192483
> 
> 
> cancelled my preorders from B&H and Amazon. Looked online and called most camera stores within a 200 mile radius. One had it and they held it for me while I drove 1.5 hours for it. Didn’t want the kit but beggars can’t be choosers



I've been tempted to do that, but no real photography places in my city, just gotta call the big-box electronics stores.. :-/


----------



## CajunSeo (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I did receive an email from Canon saying that my adapter was shipping. It is due to be delivered tomorrow. Now for the rest. I'm really hoping that this means the rest is soon to follow. Positive thinking.


----------



## Emelero19 (Aug 31, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I've been tempted to do that, but no real photography places in my city, just gotta call the big-box electronics stores.. :-/



funny thing about was that the store I ended up buying it was out if state. But worth it. Heres a photoshoot using it with a RF 70-200mm


----------



## tpatana (Aug 31, 2020)

Well received my CFExpress reader. Also I got couple cfx cards earlier.

Not sure if they support 8k speeds, so I tried CrystalDiskMark on those. I wonder if the reader, Usb or the card is limiting factor? Can one of you try on your cards to compare?

My results:

SEQ1M Q8T1: 450 / 450
SEQ1M Q1T1: 360 / 390
RND4K Q32T16: 160 / 160
RND4k Q1T1: 26 / 40

Those are magnitude slower than my nvme drive on the pc, but wondering that's the bottleneck on the test.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 1, 2020)

Well, it's NOT my R5, which I managed to nab on the first day (and the end of the serial number is three digits, not four...barely). But this is something I wanted WITH the R5, and that's a refurb RF 24-105 F/4 L. (Canon, if you're going to make the kit one cent more expensive than the two pieces separately, I'll go find that lens a cheaper way--and this way I get an RP for another three hundred bucks.) I placed the order mid-July when there was a screaming deal on this kit. And now it FINALLY shows as processed.

So I'll finally have a good "everyday" lens for my R5.


----------



## Emelero19 (Sep 1, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Well, it's NOT my R5, which I managed to nab on the first day (and the end of the serial number is three digits, not four...barely). But this is something I wanted WITH the R5, and that's a refurb RF 24-105 F/4 L. (Canon, if you're going to make the kit one cent more expensive than the two pieces separately, I'll go find that lens a cheaper way--and this way I get an RP for another three hundred bucks.) I placed the order mid-July when there was a screaming deal on this kit. And now it FINALLY shows as processed.
> 
> So I'll finally have a good "everyday" lens for my R5.


 Dang I actually have the RF24-105 f4L lens for sale brand new. It came as a kit with the R5 and don’t need it. Woulda sold it for a reasonable price


----------



## SteveC (Sep 1, 2020)

Emelero19 said:


> Dang I actually have the RF24-105 f4L lens for sale brand new. It came as a kit with the R5 and don’t need it. Woulda sold it for a reasonable price



Yeah, I saw that--you got it just a few days ago right? But at least, this way I get an RP for next to nothing as a backup camera, as long as I don't mind the difference between a refurb lens and a brand new one. I don't even need to buy spare batteries for it as it takes the same battery as the M6-II and my old Rebel T6i. I got the two together for about $1350 before tax.


----------



## Emelero19 (Sep 1, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yeah, I saw that--you got it just a few days ago right? But at least, this way I get an RP for next to nothing as a backup camera, as long as I don't mind the difference between a refurb lens and a brand new one. I don't even need to buy spare batteries for it as it takes the same battery as the M6-II and my old Rebel T6i. I got the two together for about $1350 before tax.



yeah I just got it this past weekend. FedEx just finished delivering my R6, which will be my backup camera. Might either sell my R or hand it down to my daughter she had asked me to teach her photography. Might need to get a cheaper lens though. Not sure I want a 13 year old carrying L glass around


----------



## Pixel (Sep 1, 2020)

My delivery experience was exceptional. On release day, I drove to Indianapolis and lovingly placed the R5 on the passenger seat and drove it home.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 1, 2020)

Emelero19 said:


> yeah I just got it this past weekend. FedEx just finished delivering my R6, which will be my backup camera. Might either sell my R or hand it down to my daughter she had asked me to teach her photography. Might need to get a cheaper lens though. Not sure I want a 13 year old carrying L glass around



Eeep!! Yeah, the only thing worse would be if it were your _son_.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 2, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> Received new email from B&H today:
> 
> “...Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon, but we have received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. Based on this new information, we expect to ship your order on or about September 16th.”
> 
> I placed my order at 10:34 AM EDT on July 9th


I got mine in about the same time.


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 2, 2020)

Well I did get my EF to RF adapter ring yesterday. Sadly, I'm excited about it. I want my R5.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 3, 2020)

I caved and bought a Control Ring Mount adapter at a local big box store since they seem to be on backorder worldwide. I paid a little more than for the one on backorder, but as the saying goes "a bird in hand is worth more than two in the bush." I'll cancel the backordered one if B&H ever decide what they're going to do about my order. Now if only I had an R5 to put it on. This never-ending train wreck of a roll out by Canon continues.


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 3, 2020)

The status on my lens order with Canon has changed to "Inventory Fulfulled". Can anyone tell me what that means?


----------



## tpatana (Sep 3, 2020)

Is this typo?




Edit: Ah, my bad, it's not the F4 version.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 3, 2020)

vjlex said:


> I caved and bought a Control Ring Mount adapter at a local big box store since they seem to be on backorder worldwide. I paid a little more than for the one on backorder, but as the saying goes "a bird in hand is worth more than two in the bush." I'll cancel the backordered one if B&H ever decide what they're going to do about my order. Now if only I had an R5 to put it on. This never-ending train wreck of a roll out by Canon continues.



I don't understand the premise of calling the roll out a train wreck. Blaming the delays on Canon and being mad at them without all the information, during a global pandemic with known wide spread slow downs and material shortages, seems short sighted.

The pre-order demand was very high, much more than expected. BH only received about 200 R5s according to the person I spoke to when I needed to do an exchange on my shiny new R5. I woke up the release day at 5AM and placed an order within minutes of being able to, and got my R5 at the end of July. Sadly it had bright red stuck pixel defects in two spots and a few dimmer green blue ones (a total of maybe 12 stuck pixels). I could have lived with it or repaired it (most cameras have some bad pixels but these were a bit much to see in the EVF despite not showing in images). Both BH and Canon were extremely helpful and gave me every option to resolve at no cost to me. I elected to try a new R5 instead of tearing my apart at a repair center. Now I maybe waiting longer than you to get my exchange, but I can assure you the R5 is worth it. Note BH has been shorted more than some stores if internet talk is to be believed. Maybe they didn't order enough and everyone is getting a percent of their order? Everyone is still stuck in just in time production and ordering mentality and that is why we have such poor supply chain.

New products always have challenges, especially one this anticipated. Everyone I have directly talked to has said their life is very different nowdays and work is affected, and supplies are affected, so all I can politely suggest is we all need to be understanding and patient. From everything I can tell, Canon and all these stores are doing everything they can and are not simply being incompetent or blundering about, and people are just beating everyone up too impulsively.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 3, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> I received the B&H email as well. In my email they indicated mine should be shipping during the last week of September. I ordered on July 15th.
> 
> Hopefully some more impatient people cancel and I get moved up to the September 16th slot .
> 
> If this new batch is shipped with firmware version 1.1, we'll know that the delays were firmware related.



You won't know that any delay was due to firmware based upon date- logical fallacy. Why is everyone so comfortable stirring controversy and acting like they know things they don't? It's like the default non-intellectual human condition these days. Canon could have been sitting around waiting for enough batteries, or screens, or PCBs or just about any of the parts or labor that may be slowed down in this pandemic. Just having firmware update will not tell you squat; unless...do you have details on the R5 part sourcing, assembly, shipping methods we don't?


----------



## vjlex (Sep 4, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> I don't understand the premise of calling the roll out a train wreck. Blaming the delays on Canon and being mad at them without all the information, during a global pandemic with known wide spread slow downs and material shortages, seems short sighted.
> 
> The pre-order demand was very high, much more than expected. BH only received about 200 R5s according to the person I spoke to when I needed to do an exchange on my shiny new R5.


It might be short-sighted. After all, time heals all wounds, and I'm sure if I ever get one in my hands, I'll quickly forget all the miserable waiting and lead up to it. But there is no denying there has been a serious lack of communication after months and months of teasing. Trainwrecks are rarely intentional. That doesn't mean no one should be held to account. Canon chose not to be more forthcoming about delays more than a few say-nothing blurbs; they should take take their lumps. They also intentionally have kept their vendors in the dark and/or barred them from sharing information with customers. They deserve a lot of the ire they get. I don't doubt this is/will be a very successful camera. But I don't really know how anyone would deny that this roll out has been a trainwreck.

I'm sorry that you've had to send your R5 back. I can imagine how disappointing that is. I have no problem if anyone wants to be understanding and sympathetic to Canon. I generally am. I've had overwhelmingly good customer service experiences with Canon. But I find the general lack of information and communication during this time unacceptable. I think they're doing themselves a disservice and burning up a lot of goodwill by keeping their customers in the dark.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 4, 2020)

vjlex said:


> It might be short-sighted. After all, time heals all wounds, and I'm sure if I ever get one in my hands, I'll quickly forget all the miserable waiting and lead up to it. But there is no denying there has been a serious lack of communication after months and months of teasing. Trainwrecks are rarely intentional. That doesn't mean no one should be held to account. Canon chose not to be more forthcoming about delays more than a few say-nothing blurbs; they should take take their lumps. They also intentionally have kept their vendors in the dark and/or barred them from sharing information with customers. They deserve a lot of the ire they get. I don't doubt this is/will be a very successful camera. But I don't really know how anyone would deny that this roll out has been a trainwreck.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've had to send your R5 back. I can imagine how disappointing that is. I have no problem if anyone wants to be understanding and sympathetic to Canon. I generally am. I've had overwhelmingly good customer service experiences with Canon. But I find the general lack of information and communication during this time unacceptable. I think they're doing themselves a disservice and burning up a lot of goodwill by keeping their customers in the dark.


Canon is better off staying silent, anything they say will be twisted to suit whatever narrative the negative people are pushing atm. 

I wrote a bunch about the supply chain impact in my Company (MSI/Avigilon) and how Canon is at the mercy of other component fenders etc... But I do not think you really care about that... So I deleted it and I will just agree with you.

Yep the R5 and R6 releases are train wrecks.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 4, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Canon is better off staying silent, anything they say will be twisted to suit whatever narrative the negative people are pushing atm.
> 
> I wrote a bunch about the supply chain impact in my Company (MSI/Avigilon) and how Canon is at the mercy of other component fenders etc... But I do not think you really care about that... So I deleted it and I will just agree with you.
> 
> Yep the R5 and R6 releases are train wrecks.


You may be right. And really, it's Canon's call as to how much or how little they divulge. As a consumer not getting a straight answer, it's our prerogative whether we find that acceptable or not. Maybe they've made the better call. But in my opinion, that doesn't absolve them of backlash. If you're content with the amount of explanation they've given, I have no problem with that. You seem to be privy to a bit more information regarding the backlog than most lay consumers are. I think that goes a long way in keeping you content while waiting (_if_ you're waiting). I think Canon could do a much better job communicating with their vendors and customers.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 4, 2020)

Ramage said:


> I wrote a bunch about the supply chain impact in my Company (MSI/Avigilon) and how Canon is at the mercy of other component fenders etc... But I do not think you really care about that... So I deleted it and I will just agree with you.


Actually, I do care very much about that. I appreciate some of the insight other industry insiders have added to this forum. And it actually underscores my point: more information, not less. I would be very interested in what you wrote about the supply chain impact.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 4, 2020)

vjlex said:


> It might be short-sighted. After all, time heals all wounds, and I'm sure if I ever get one in my hands, I'll quickly forget all the miserable waiting and lead up to it. But there is no denying there has been a serious lack of communication after months and months of teasing. Trainwrecks are rarely intentional. That doesn't mean no one should be held to account. Canon chose not to be more forthcoming about delays more than a few say-nothing blurbs; they should take take their lumps. They also intentionally have kept their vendors in the dark and/or barred them from sharing information with customers. They deserve a lot of the ire they get. I don't doubt this is/will be a very successful camera. But I don't really know how anyone would deny that this roll out has been a trainwreck.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've had to send your R5 back. I can imagine how disappointing that is. I have no problem if anyone wants to be understanding and sympathetic to Canon. I generally am. I've had overwhelmingly good customer service experiences with Canon. But I find the general lack of information and communication during this time unacceptable. I think they're doing themselves a disservice and burning up a lot of goodwill by keeping their customers in the dark.


That is a fair point, I guess the words train wreck sounded pretty harsh but then, bad communication is bad communication. You are absolutely right that the communication could be better.

When I spoke with Canon about my sensor, at first they quoted typical times, and then kind of took a step back and said there may be slow downs and they needed to see the camera first- odd when the phone rep was sure exactly what the issue was and that it was a sensor swap. I did not press them on what slow downs meant or if they already had repair parts, etc. but I got the feeling even they were not 100% sure of what the picture is and were just doing their best. So I opted to wait for a new camera exchange since it might be just as long to get the repair back, and a sensor replacement is a major rebuild. Sometimes having a great tech rebuild something is better than factory quality control, and sometimes it is worse, but I didn't feel like playing the lottery, especially as some folks say that certain repair centers are a lot better than others.

I just wonder if Canon are getting the same uncertainty from their suppliers, and if so, what could they say that isn't a risk? We hope to have that last thing we need and ship ASAP? We don't know the date, but it is ASAP? I am not sure that will satisfy people more than silence, but maybe it would?


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 4, 2020)

I ordered from Roberts on August 20th. No movement yet!


----------



## tpatana (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't see any train wrecks here. If you want to see one, go read about Samsung Fold.


----------



## Mo Steve (Sep 6, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> You won't know that any delay was due to firmware based upon date- logical fallacy. Why is everyone so comfortable stirring controversy and acting like they know things they don't? It's like the default non-intellectual human condition these days. Canon could have been sitting around waiting for enough batteries, or screens, or PCBs or just about any of the parts or labor that may be slowed down in this pandemic. Just having firmware update will not tell you squat; unless...do you have details on the R5 part sourcing, assembly, shipping methods we don't?



Relax sir. It's a forum, I'm allowed to speculate. I don't appreciate the cheap shots either ("non-intellectual human condition"). Wise guy.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Relax sir. It's a forum, I'm allowed to speculate. I don't appreciate the cheap shots either ("non-intellectual human condition"). Wise guy.



You can speculate, but what's the point in engaging in _baseless_ speculation particularly if not clearly labelled as such?


----------



## tpatana (Sep 6, 2020)

Was just reading news in general, the latest typhoon will be close to South-Japan tomorrow. I noticed the news mentioned Canon is preparing to close down a factory when the typhoon hits. Anyone know which (/where) factory makes the R5s? Like 2020 was bad enough, now if typhoon damages the Canon factory and delays R5 production I'm officially pissed off.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 7, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Relax sir. It's a forum, I'm allowed to speculate. I don't appreciate the cheap shots either ("non-intellectual human condition"). Wise guy.


Wise guy? Listen to yourself.

I am relaxed, you seem to be the one who got emotional. You posted unsubstantuated drivel, I called you on it, pretty simple equation. There was no cheap shot. When people act like they know something and present it as a fact, it is non-intellectual; emotional and baseless for those who can't grasp the definition.

I'm allowed to do that on a forum. Next time support your claim.


----------



## Mo Steve (Sep 7, 2020)

cornieleous said:


> Wise guy? Listen to yourself.
> 
> I am relaxed, you seem to be the one who got emotional. You posted unsubstantuated drivel, I called you on it, pretty simple equation. There was no cheap shot. When people act like they know something and present it as a fact, it is non-intellectual; emotional and baseless for those who can't grasp the definition.
> 
> I'm allowed to do that on a forum. Next time support your claim.



Like I said it was speculation. Next time I'll preface it with a "CR1" lol. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## skp (Sep 8, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Was just reading news in general, the latest typhoon will be close to South-Japan tomorrow. I noticed the news mentioned Canon is preparing to close down a factory when the typhoon hits. Anyone know which (/where) factory makes the R5s? Like 2020 was bad enough, now if typhoon damages the Canon factory and delays R5 production I'm officially pissed off.


For what its worth, if B&H is telling customers that their next batches will ship Sept 16th and 21st, that means that there are shipments of cameras that are already on cargo ships well clear of Japan by now.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2020)

skp said:


> For what its worth, if B&H is telling customers that their next batches will ship Sept 16th and 21st, that means that there are shipments of cameras that are already on cargo ships well clear of Japan by now.



Yea, there might be several batches of shipments in the pipeline. But if they have to ramp down the factory even for few days, that might create extra gap in the future deliveries, probably with ~3-4 weeks from the event.

This typhoon went bit more west so it didn't hit Kyushu full force (still pretty stong..). By google there's Canon factory on east coast of Kyushu (Oita), so I don't think they got impacted that much. (I don't know if they have multiple factories though..) But next typhoon is already forming up and the current prediction/trajectory is right on Kyushu so next one might be worse if it makes proper landfall. Have lot of acquaintances in Kagoshima too, not looking good for them if the typhoon goes right at them.


----------



## amazin (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi,
Just to share a more international perspective, i ordered my Canon eos r5 last week (after having my 5d3 robbed in the train a year ago i decided to wait and jump into mirrorless).
No expected delivery day given by the shop so far.
FNAC.com stores now give expected delivery from september 23th (yesterday it said september 11th).
I could have ordered just after annoncement and luckily get one from the 1st batch, but seeing the early reviews helped me make my decision.
Guess we just have to be patient.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Got the following from B&H this morning, Sept. 9, 2020. (I'm very happy I have plenty of time to anticipate and prepare, to get my HDD's in perfect order, to create lists of shooting projects until my current and prospective customers feel safe without masks, and to also have bonus time to reconsider spending the money. Life is good!)

*"Unfortunately, this shipment is for much fewer cameras than what we expected. Based on this new information, we do not have an ETA for your camera, but we know it will likely not be until late October or early November. "*


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Got the following from B&H this morning, Sept. 9, 2020. (I'm very happy I have plenty of time to anticipate and prepare, to get my HDD's in perfect order, to create lists of shooting projects until my current and prospective customers feel safe without masks, and to also have bonus time to reconsider spending the money. Life is good!)
> 
> *"Unfortunately, this shipment is for much fewer cameras than what we expected. Based on this new information, we do not have an ETA for your camera, but we know it will likely not be until late October or early November. "*



My email this morning says: * we expect to ship your order before the end of October. *


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> My email this morning says: * we expect to ship your order before the end of October. *


You probably ordered sooner--I originally ordered an R6, but after about ten days of mulling things over, changed it to the R5 last week. Good luck!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> You probably ordered sooner--I originally ordered an R6, but after about ten days of mulling things over, changed it to the R5 last week. Good luck!



You'll regret that change...until you finally have the R5 in hand.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> You probably ordered sooner--I originally ordered an R6, but after about ten days of mulling things over, changed it to the R5 last week. Good luck!



Checked, made my order 8/10.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe by November CFe cards and the SD II cards will cost less? Too much to hope for? Might be next year before they go down significantly.

Lookin' for the silver linings here!


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 9, 2020)

You guys are getting Emails?


I feel like this guy..


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

"You take it on faith,
You take it to the heart,
The waiting is the hardest part..."


----------



## rbwillnj (Sep 10, 2020)

Ordered the R5 August 23, got the B&H email that I should have it by the end of October pending further changes in shipping schedules from Canon. Still no word when I might get the control ring I have had on back order even longer. Might have to order an RF lens. Oh wait, that's out of stock too.


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 10, 2020)

rbwillnj said:


> Ordered the R5 August 23, got the B&H email that I should have it by the end of October pending further changes in shipping schedules from Canon. Still no word when I might get the control ring I have had on back order even longer. Might have to order an RF lens. Oh wait, that's out of stock too.



I ordered directly from Canon on 8/12. Ordered the R5 and the adapter ring. I got the adapter ring but have had no response on the camera. The site still just say Back Ordered. Ugh. 

I also ordered the RF 15-35mm on 8/20 and it showed back ordered for a bit but I received it on Tuesday. Now if only I could shoot with it. LOL. Hoping the R5 gets here soon................................................


----------



## tpatana (Sep 10, 2020)

Ordered control ring adapter as refurb from Canon on 8/2. Still not shipped. My luck I'll get camera sooner than expected, but not the RF lens or the adapter so I can't use it anyway. That point I'd probably get one of the 3rd party adapters from Amazon.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 13, 2020)

Best Buy seems to show R5 in stock. At least on the website, don't know how real that is. Has anyone ordered one recently, did it actually ship? It's showing in stock at the moment, and has been going between in-stock and sold out several times past couple days. Makes me wonder are they really getting shipments that often, or is their inventory management system just creating the changes.


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 13, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Best Buy seems to show R5 in stock. At least on the website, don't know how real that is. Has anyone ordered one recently, did it actually ship? It's showing in stock at the moment, and has been going between in-stock and sold out several times past couple days. Makes me wonder are they really getting shipments that often, or is their inventory management system just creating the changes.



I just tried adding it to my cart and got this

"This item is currently unavailable for online purchase. The item was not added to your cart."


----------



## tpatana (Sep 13, 2020)

Zlax45 said:


> I just tried adding it to my cart and got this
> 
> "This item is currently unavailable for online purchase. The item was not added to your cart."



Yesterday or the day before I had it in my cart for a while, later when I check it had changed status to backorder. Now checked, it was still in cart but when I moved to checkout, it removed it.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 13, 2020)

I've seen that happen before on high demand items @ BB... I think it's because people are playing the cart game. May want to keep trying... as it might go thru.

I actually preordered from there and got the camera within a week or 2 after release.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 13, 2020)

Also... out of coincidence, I had a non-camera item I just tried to preorder and it saying 'oops this is out of stock' when trying to checkout... so something might be going on w/ the site.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 13, 2020)

Cancelled my on going UK pre order, no dates, nothing, looked like Nov, so placed a new order for an import from Japan, here Friday.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 13, 2020)

Btw., does R5 complain about 3rd party batteries? I'm thinking getting 2-3 spare batteries so difference could be $100+


----------



## ScottO (Sep 13, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Btw., does R5 complain about 3rd party batteries? I'm thinking getting 2-3 spare batteries so difference could be $100+



I have several Protech batteries that work fine in the R5


----------



## tpatana (Sep 15, 2020)

Well I guess that's some progress:


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone got recommendations on CF Express Cards and Readers?


----------



## vjlex (Sep 15, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Well I guess that's some progress:
> 
> View attachment 192844


Getting closer. I missed the call to verify my R5 order.  They were closed by the time I could return the call. I'll try them again first thing in the morning. Hopefully this means big things are about to start happening. Maybe they'll give you the battery that I had in my order. I cancelled my battery and control ring because I was able to get them locally.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 15, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Getting closer. I missed the call to verify my R5 order.  They were closed by the time I could return the call. I'll try them again first thing in the morning. Hopefully this means big things are about to start happening. Maybe they'll give you the battery that I had in my order. I cancelled my battery and control ring because I was able to get them locally.



Well, also my control ring adapter (refurb) from Canon:


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 15, 2020)

Who did both of you order with?


----------



## vjlex (Sep 15, 2020)

Zlax45 said:


> Who did both of you order with?


B&H July 10th around 10am


----------



## amazin (Sep 15, 2020)

Just a quick update of my experience here in France. This morning i visited one of the few stores who got a R5 for demo (preordered one without ever trying an EVF, so i wanted to try the R5 one and i'm 100% satisfied with it).
They told me they should have stocks by the end of september. So only a couple of weeks to wait.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 15, 2020)

For anyone still waiting, there's a $200 off promo code for R5 body only from B&H. Just called and got mine applied to my backorder. I don't want to post it here publicly, but you can send me a private message if you're interested. Or go to canonpricewatch(dot)com and sign up for the newsletter.

UPDATE: Deal expired


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 15, 2020)

vjlex said:


> B&H July 10th around 10am


What do you mean you missed the call? Do they cancel your order if you don't answer?


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 15, 2020)

Zlax45 said:


> Anyone got recommendations on CF Express Cards and Readers?


I just ordered this one.. Compact, solid reviews.. not too expensive. 






Amazon.com: CFexpress Card Reader, Rocketek Type B USB 3.1 Gen 2 10Gbps CFexpress Reader, Portable Aluminum CFexpress Memory Card Adapter Thunderbolt 3 Port Connection Support Android/Windows/Mac OS: Computers & Accessories


Buy CFexpress Card Reader, Rocketek Type B USB 3.1 Gen 2 10Gbps CFexpress Reader, Portable Aluminum CFexpress Memory Card Adapter Thunderbolt 3 Port Connection Support Android/Windows/Mac OS: Memory Card Readers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## labmansid (Sep 15, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I just ordered this one.. Compact, solid reviews.. not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that one and a CF Express card 2-3 weeks ago in anticipation of eventually getting an R5. I have only been able to test it out by transferring files between it and my computer, but seems to be a good choice. I like that it comes with two different USB cables.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 16, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> What do you mean you missed the call? Do they cancel your order if you don't answer?


No, they don't cancel it, they just put it on hold until they can contact you. It seems that B&H will call the buyer to verify the order in cases of large purchases for fraud prevention purposes. I wasn't able to call them back during store hours, so I had to wait till they opened the next day.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 17, 2020)

Well the 16th has come and gone and my R5 status remains "back ordered". Did anyone get a shipping notice today?


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 17, 2020)

vjlex said:


> No, they don't cancel it, they just put it on hold until they can contact you. It seems that B&H will call the buyer to verify the order in cases of large purchases for fraud prevention purposes. I wasn't able to call them back during store hours, so I had to wait till they opened the next day.



I spoke to Adorama on Tuesday and they told me next week my R5 was getting shipped out. I ordered August 20th.


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 17, 2020)

My status on the Canon website has changed from "back ordered" to "inventory fulfilled". I believe that I'm about to get my R5.


----------



## Hexwriter (Sep 17, 2020)

I was supposed to have my R5 shipped from B&H on September 16. Received an update yesterday from them that it was pushed back another week, so now scheduled for week of September 22.


----------



## Mo Steve (Sep 17, 2020)

CajunSeo said:


> My status on the Canon website has changed from "back ordered" to "inventory fulfilled". I believe that I'm about to get my R5.



Nice! When did you place your order?


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 17, 2020)

CajunSeo said:


> My status on the Canon website has changed from "back ordered" to "inventory fulfilled". I believe that I'm about to get my R5.



When was your expected ship date?


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 17, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Nice! When did you place your order?


August 12 through the Canon USA site.


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 17, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> When was your expected ship date?


I don't have a date yet.


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 17, 2020)

CajunSeo said:


> I don't have a date yet.


I thought everyone received an email a while back (early-mid august) with an expected ship date. Mine originally said it was to ship on August 21st, and so now I expect it'll get pushed back at least week or so...


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 17, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I thought everyone received an email a while back (early-mid august) with an expected ship date. Mine originally said it was to ship on August 21st, and so now I expect it'll get pushed back at least week or so...


I think the people receiving emails were people that ordered through B&H.


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 17, 2020)

I just went on Adorama's site and it shows this on the R5 for a delivery date on a NEW order

*Expected to arrive by 10/20/2020









Canon EOS R5


EOS R5 Mirrorless Digital Camera Body




www.adorama.com




*


----------



## tpatana (Sep 18, 2020)

Received the grip today. Looks like next item is the lens.




Still waiting for the body and the adapter ring.


----------



## rbwillnj (Sep 18, 2020)

My Control Ring adapter is coming today, on backorder since July 10. My RF 24-70 2.8 came a few days ago. Now all I need is a camera. Just as well if it doesn't come till the end of October. Lets me spread out the bills a bit.


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 18, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Received the grip today. Looks like next item is the lens.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the body and the adapter ring.



I feel your pain. I have already received my 28-70 f2, 70-200 2.8, grip, control ring, and extra battery (in addition to cards, bag and chargers). Now all I need in order to use any of it is the R5. I was waiting to unbox it all, but it was just taking up space, so I put it in the bag, and set them aside so they won't mock me as often... 

Side note, that 28-70 is a brick! I'm a big dude, and I figured the size would be no issue, but seeing it by itself in person I've got my concerns.. Now since I don't have the camera yet, I have not been able to check it all together, but that is one solid piece of glass! It'll surprise you when you open the box! But i'm extremely excited to get a body attached to it, and take some gorgeous shots!


----------



## rbwillnj (Sep 18, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Side note, that 28-70 is a brick! I'm a big dude, and I figured the size would be no issue, but seeing it by itself in person I've got my concerns.. Now since I don't have the camera yet, I have not been able to check it all together, but that is one solid piece of glass! It'll surprise you when you open the box! But i'm extremely excited to get a body attached to it, and take some gorgeous shots!



Actually I looked at that. I have a 5D IV and the EF 24-70 2.8 and that combo is a little heavier than the R5 and the RF 24-70 2.8. Eventually I will get the RF 70-200 2.8. With the R5 that combo is close to a pound less than the EF version with the 5D IV.


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 18, 2020)

rbwillnj said:


> Actually I looked at that. I have a 5D IV and the EF 24-70 2.8 and that combo is a little heavier than the R5 and the RF 24-70 2.8. Eventually I will get the RF 70-200 2.8. With the R5 that combo is close to a pound less than the EF version with the 5D IV.



I shoot sports so having the 70-200 2.8 extending out scares me...


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 18, 2020)

phoned local shop where I have a pre-order and they indicated a shipment of the R5 coming in next week, but sadly I'm not near front of line.. so depends on how many they get


----------



## CajunSeo (Sep 18, 2020)

Monday is the day mine is supposed to arrive. Hoping I will see it tomorrow so I can enjoy it over the weekend.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 18, 2020)

Got mine! Its awesome. The End, see you all for the Mk2 waiting list.. 



Canon EOS R5 (RF50mm f1.2) - 1DX Mark III (EF24-70 f2.8 Mark II)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> Got mine! Its awesome. The End, see you all for the Mk2 waiting list..
> 
> View attachment 192897
> 
> Canon EOS R5 (RF50mm f1.2) - 1DX Mark III (EF24-70 f2.8 Mark II)


Once you get some hands on time under your belt I’d love your impressions of the two.


----------



## skp (Sep 18, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> Got mine! Its awesome. The End, see you all for the Mk2 waiting list..
> 
> View attachment 192897
> 
> Canon EOS R5 (RF50mm f1.2) - 1DX Mark III (EF24-70 f2.8 Mark II)


What version of the firmware came installed? I'm curious to see if they're holding things up to update the firmware.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 18, 2020)

@skp FW 1.1.0 was installed, it came from Panamoz, great service from them as always, could not get one from the UK dealers, even though my pre order was in early. 
@privatebydesign I've only taken a handful of shots so far, but, 1st thing I notice is noise, its dark here right now and playing around I see much more noise than my 1DX3, I expected that so no bother, the joystick button is too high for my liking and I REALLY miss the IR touch button controller, I keep rubbing my finger over the AF on button :S, speed of AF is good but the RF 50 is slow end to end imo, if it hunts it show up its lack of raw drive speed, again no problem as I did not buy this as a action camera, for me its my portrait camera and its main use will be for that with the RF50 and RF85. The IQ is wonderful, so is the IS!!! Amazing IS, wonderful with the RF50 so far. There is a lot to like, screen is great, EVF is GREAT! Things I gripe about are whats in the 1D and missing from anything else Canon make, the small stuff you take for granted, also I am glad I got the grip, the 50 is HEAVY and the R5 is tiny imo, or at least it is when you are used to the 1D. Anyway, those are the things that strike me from a 30 mins first impression, all that said I think me and the R5 will have a great love affair to blossom!
Someone said this thing also shoot video....?


----------



## richperson (Sep 18, 2020)

By the time I get mine, FW 1.2.8 will be installed.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 18, 2020)

richperson said:


> By the time I get mine, FW 1.2.8 will be installed.



...and already be out of date because they didn't hold it up to install 1.2.9.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 18, 2020)

Currys-PCWorld had the R5 flash up in their eBay store a month ago. To cut a long story short, I clicked on it, got confirmation of my order and then a mail 10 minutes later that there would be a delay in delivery. The story went on and on that there was a stock error and I should wait for their next delivery. I got my money back this week as I thought they would not get more stock. Yesterday, they put more on sale on line and I couldn't resist clicking to buy the last one of the 18 remaining. I assumed the out of stock story would start again but it was worth the gamble. Just tracked it on DPD and the camera is on its way to me!


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 18, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> @skp FW 1.1.0 was installed, it came from Panamoz, great service from them as always, could not get one from the UK dealers, even though my pre order was in early.
> @privatebydesign I've only taken a handful of shots so far, but, 1st thing I notice is noise, its dark here right now and playing around I see much more noise than my 1DX3, I expected that so no bother, the joystick button is too high for my liking and I REALLY miss the IR touch button controller, I keep rubbing my finger over the AF on button :S, speed of AF is good but the RF 50 is slow end to end imo, if it hunts it show up its lack of raw drive speed, again no problem as I did not buy this as a action camera, for me its my portrait camera and its main use will be for that with the RF50 and RF85. The IQ is wonderful, so is the IS!!! Amazing IS, wonderful with the RF50 so far. There is a lot to like, screen is great, EVF is GREAT! Things I gripe about are whats in the 1D and missing from anything else Canon make, the small stuff you take for granted, also I am glad I got the grip, the 50 is HEAVY and the R5 is tiny imo, or at least it is when you are used to the 1D. Anyway, those are the things that strike me from a 30 mins first impression, all that said I think me and the R5 will have a great love affair to blossom!
> Someone said this thing also shoot video....?


is it more noise simply because of the resolution?


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Currys-PCWorld had the R5 flash up in their eBay store a month ago. To cut a long story short, I clicked on it, got confirmation of my order and then a mail 10 minutes later that there would be a delay in delivery. The story went on and on that there was a stock error and I should wait for their next delivery. I got my money back this week as I thought they would not get more stock. Yesterday, they put more on sale on line and I couldn't resist clicking to buy the last one of the 18 remaining. I assumed the out of stock story would start again but it was worth the gamble. Just tracked it on DPD and the camera is on its way to me!



having seen some of your pics, you'll make good use of it


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 19, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Side note, that 28-70 is a brick! I'm a big dude, and I figured the size would be no issue, but seeing it by itself in person I've got my concerns.. Now since I don't have the camera yet, I have not been able to check it all together, but that is one solid piece of glass! It'll surprise you when you open the box! But i'm extremely excited to get a body attached to it, and take some gorgeous shots!



The 28-70 f2 isn't big... it's massive. I pre-read all the reviews I could find and all said it was beautiful, big, and nothing else like it. But the conclusion was always summed up 2 ways, too big for a daily lens ...or... worth the extra weight/size for the IQ. I figured, heck it's worth it since I have IBIS on the body, what else do I need (and figured it's 'only' a pound more than the 24-70 f2.8 and if I was spending that much on a lens, why not a bit more for the best). Also for comparison it's double the weight of the 24-105 f4, a half of a pound more than the 70-200 f2.8, and about the same as the 100-500.

However, after holding it on the R5, I can now say I don't think I would want to use this in any walkaround situation. Perhaps having a grip would change that view... but really like not using a grip if at all possible. If I shot in a studio or at one location, perhaps it would be worth it. But I shoot more on-the-go... where I felt I needed more than the 24-105, but the 28-70 is overkill for me.

But here's the thing it's not really the weight alone that tips it over the edge. For me it's the shape too. For whatever reason my left hand that I normally put under the lens just felt all sorts of wrong trying to use the control rings at the 95mm end, and I had more heavy pressure points in my right hand on the grip. However what's really odd is if I put on a 100-500 (which is actually just a touch heavier), it feels fine... so I don't know.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 19, 2020)

I got notice today from Canon that my RF 100-500 has shipped and will be here Tuesday. Too bad I leave for Alaska Sunday. Don't have my R5 yet either!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 19, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> is it more noise simply because of the resolution?



Yes its the res, tbh the Camera is great, better than I could ever wish for. I won't derail the thread but this quick (shot 30 in total I've taken so far) portrait was shot into the sky, Highlights at -100 and shadows are at +100.


Moody portrait of the old gits. EOS R5 - RF50 1.2. @ f1.2. (exported 2400 longside)

You guys who don't have the R5/R6 yet, hang in there, its worth the wait! Good luck to you all.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 19, 2020)

Greeting from France !

After many years reading silently this forum, I decided to register to share my joy (and contribute) : I just received my EOS R5 ant it's amazing !

I ordered it the 9th of july from a french website, 8:10 PM, it has been a long wait. I've spent 2 hours trying it with my cat and it will be a game changer for me 

Hope you'll all get yours soon


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 19, 2020)

arthurbikemad said:


> Yes its the res, tbh the Camera is great, better than I could ever wish for. I won't derail the thread but this quick (shot 30 in total I've taken so far) portrait was shot into the sky, Highlights at -100 and shadows are at +100.
> View attachment 192904
> 
> Moody portrait of the old gits. EOS R5 - RF50 1.2. @ f1.2. (exported 2400 longside)
> ...



Since I don't have a R5 yet, I did an edit on that one with some Black and White!


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 19, 2020)

This is my first time pre-ordering a camera—ever— and it was very exciting for the first couple weeks. Then, with so much waiting and changing dates, I’m starting to doubt I really pre-ordered, seems so long ago (July10). I think the excitement will return once BH emails me saying my R5 has finally shipped!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2020)

Mine arrived within two days of ordering, put the old 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on it, and by a stroke of luck shot a flying Migrant Hawker dragonfly. (another shot posted in the dragonfly thread). It focussed like a dream picking out the dragonfly against a very busy background, giving me one of my best shots ever. I now have to plough through the bird shots. This was just the test I wanted to do. This camera is a keeper. Do I need the 100-500mm with old faithful working so well?


----------



## dwarven (Sep 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Mine arrived within two days of ordering, put the old 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on it, and by a stroke of luck shot a flying Migrant Hawker dragonfly. (another shot posted in the dragonfly thread). It focussed like a dream picking out the dragonfly against a very busy background, giving me one of my best shots ever. I now have to plough through the bird shots. This was just the test I wanted to do. This camera is a keeper. Do I need the 100-500mm with old faithful working so well?
> View attachment 192912



An in-flight dragonfly? That's impressive.


----------



## TominNJ (Sep 21, 2020)

My R5 status at B&H changed from back ordered to order in progress


----------



## vjlex (Sep 21, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> My R5 status at B&H changed from back ordered to order in progress


Awesome! Congrats. I'm still checking every 5 minutes. I hope mine gets shipped this week.


----------



## skp (Sep 21, 2020)

Is anybody hearing anything from other U.S. retailers? The last time I talked with my local shop they said they generally expect allocations monthly (pure speculation) and that was about a month ago.


----------



## richperson (Sep 21, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> The 28-70 f2 isn't big... it's massive. I pre-read all the reviews I could find and all said it was beautiful, big, and nothing else like it. But the conclusion was always summed up 2 ways, too big for a daily lens ...or... worth the extra weight/size for the IQ. I figured, heck it's worth it since I have IBIS on the body, what else do I need (and figured it's 'only' a pound more than the 24-70 f2.8 and if I was spending that much on a lens, why not a bit more for the best). Also for comparison it's double the weight of the 24-105 f4, a half of a pound more than the 70-200 f2.8, and about the same as the 100-500.
> 
> However, after holding it on the R5, I can now say I don't think I would want to use this in any walkaround situation. Perhaps having a grip would change that view... but really like not using a grip if at all possible. If I shot in a studio or at one location, perhaps it would be worth it. But I shoot more on-the-go... where I felt I needed more than the 24-105, but the 28-70 is overkill for me.
> 
> But here's the thing it's not really the weight alone that tips it over the edge. For me it's the shape too. For whatever reason my left hand that I normally put under the lens just felt all sorts of wrong trying to use the control rings at the 95mm end, and I had more heavy pressure points in my right hand on the grip. However what's really odd is if I put on a 100-500 (which is actually just a touch heavier), it feels fine... so I don't know.



I think it depends a lot on your size. I have carried it around in a sling pack many times. I would be hesitant to do that with an EF 200mm f/2, which is massive, but the RF 28-70 to me is only marginally larger than the RF 85mm 1.2, which I also like. I can see how it would be too big for smaller people, but for me (6', 200) the only issue is if I need more space in my pack.


----------



## richperson (Sep 21, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> My R5 status at B&H changed from back ordered to order in progress



Hey, my first one too. My 10:33 ET order says in progress, but my 11:19 is still backordered.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 21, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Awesome! Congrats. I'm still checking every 5 minutes. I hope mine gets shipped this week.



Sounds like I need to upgrade from every 5 minutes to every 3 minutes. That'll make it ship faster, right?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 21, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Sounds like I need to upgrade from every 5 minutes to every 3 minutes. That'll make it ship faster, right?



A watched pot never boils.


----------



## richperson (Sep 21, 2020)

My 11:18 order just went in progress and charged too. Hopefully many others to follow.


----------



## KeBot (Sep 21, 2020)

I order my Cameras July 9th at 10:22 am, I just spoke to Adorama and they are saying first week of November. Oh well .....


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 21, 2020)

TominNJ said:


> My R5 status at B&H changed from back ordered to order in progress



Woot Woot!! Mine too! 

Now, all we need is someone else that ordered from B&H & has received theirs to let us know how long it took to go from "order in progress" to when they got it (or at least shipped).


----------



## richperson (Sep 21, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Woot Woot!! Mine too!
> 
> Now, all we need is someone else that ordered from B&H & has received theirs to let us know how long it took to go from "order in progress" to when they got it (or at least shipped).



My 10:33 got notice and charged this morning, and is on its way for delivery tomorrow. My 11:18 was charged, but still says "in progress".


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 21, 2020)

richperson said:


> My 10:33 got notice and charged this morning, and is on its way for delivery tomorrow. My 11:18 was charged, but still says "in progress".


 

Great Idea! I just checked my CC and it's charged too! so... maybe tomorrow, maybe Wednesday! either way, should be by Friday!!!!


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 21, 2020)

richperson said:


> I think it depends a lot on your size. I have carried it around in a sling pack many times. I would be hesitant to do that with an EF 200mm f/2, which is massive, but the RF 28-70 to me is only marginally larger than the RF 85mm 1.2, which I also like. I can see how it would be too big for smaller people, but for me (6', 200) the only issue is if I need more space in my pack.



I think I'm right at a threshold... however it's the diameter combined with the weight that went over for me. And I really needed a walkaround zoom with that range... so for me it's more like the mallet when I really just needed a hammer.


----------



## richperson (Sep 21, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> Great Idea! I just checked my CC and it's charged too! so... maybe tomorrow, maybe Wednesday! either way, should be by Friday!!!!



I just got notice my 11:18 body shipped and will also arrive tomorrow. Yahoo.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Mine arrived within two days of ordering, put the old 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on it, and by a stroke of luck shot a flying Migrant Hawker dragonfly. (another shot posted in the dragonfly thread). It focussed like a dream picking out the dragonfly against a very busy background, giving me one of my best shots ever. I now have to plough through the bird shots. This was just the test I wanted to do. This camera is a keeper. Do I need the 100-500mm with old faithful working so well?
> View attachment 192912


Did a little more testing and posted in https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/r5-rf100-500-vs-d850-500-pf.39312/page-3


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 22, 2020)

My 11:15 order shipped yesterday and arrived this morning... aaaand I'm our of town for the next couple days 

Still, lucky they haven't been bought by scalpers using bots like the new nvidia GPU's that came out last week.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 23, 2020)

Any more updates today? From the latest reports, it seems B&H is up to processing the 1st day 11:00 hour orders...


----------



## rightslot (Sep 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Did a little more testing and posted in https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/r5-rf100-500-vs-d850-500-pf.39312/page-3





Bdbtoys said:


> I think I'm right at a threshold... however it's the diameter combined with the weight that went over for me. And I really needed a walkaround zoom with that range... so for me it's more like the mallet when I really just needed a hammer.


VERY interesting discussion on the 28-70. Ordered it, then I began to be concerned with the size so before it was sent, I read, and read, and read--'till my eyes were RED. {This is all without a body to attach it to.} So after some more thought I changed to the 24-70. I have it and still NO BODY. But I believe I made a good decision. All-in-all these lenses just keep getting bigger. I stated in another post it's awful hard to cheat physics. I GUESS.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 24, 2020)

rightslot said:


> VERY interesting discussion on the 28-70. Ordered it, then I began to be concerned with the size so before it was sent, I read, and read, and read--'till my eyes were RED. {This is all without a body to attach it to.} So after some more thought I changed to the 24-70. I have it and still NO BODY. But I believe I made a good decision. All-in-all these lenses just keep getting bigger. I stated in another post it's awful hard to cheat physics. I GUESS.


In my opinion, the difference in weight between the 28-70 and 24-70 becomes a secondary factor to the importance of gaining an extra stop in speed.
If you are not going to be shooting in environments that demand that extra speed, then the 24-70 was the right choice for your needs.
If you’re shooting events (primarily in low-light), for example, that extra stop becomes imperative.
I hope you get your R5 soon and do some tests with the setup and post some pics on here


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 24, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> In my opinion, the difference in weight between the 28-70 and 24-70 becomes a secondary factor to the importance of gaining an extra stop in speed.
> If you are not going to be shooting in environments that demand that extra speed, then the 24-70 was the right choice for your needs.
> If you’re shooting events (primarily in low-light), for example, that extra stop becomes imperative.
> I hope you get your R5 soon and do some tests with the setup and post some pics on here



Yes, everyone has their own needs.

I thought the 28-70 was for me, and I was proven wrong... by using it. Since I don't shoot in those situations that would require that lens often, I can fall back on the prime. However the size/weight/handing was the major factor because my use case was for a walk around lens (that I can go with the 24-70 for size/weight/IS/Extra Focal Length). For me this lens would have sit in a bag more than on the camera (which would have been a shame). If it wasn't for the size/weight I would have kept it... or if I had a use case (i.e. if I did weddings) for the extra stop in a zoom, I might have considered keeping it.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Yes, everyone has their own needs.
> 
> I thought the 28-70 was for me, and I was proven wrong... by using it. Since I don't shoot in those situations that would require that lens often, I can fall back on the prime. However the size/weight/handing was the major factor because my use case was for a walk around lens (that I can go with the 24-70 for size/weight/IS/Extra Focal Length). For me this lens would have sit in a bag more than on the camera (which would have been a shame). If it wasn't for the size/weight I would have kept it... or if I had a use case (i.e. if I did weddings) for the extra stop in a zoom, I might have considered keeping it.


Agreed. Either way, happy shooting with your 24-70 and new photo gear.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 24, 2020)

It's win-win to give customer options. Each person can get the lens that fits they shooting the best.

For my use I see the extra stop being worth the extra weight, and losing the 24-28mm on wide end is not hurting too much.


----------



## richperson (Sep 24, 2020)

My general rule is that I try not to duplicate focal length with a one stop difference. So, I like my 24-105mm f/4 and 28-70mm f/2. One stop doesn't usually make a huge difference in what I shoot, but two often does.


----------



## amazin (Sep 25, 2020)

I just received mine today (ordered on august 31, with a nice promo : 5 years garanty and an extra battery).

I'm impressed, huge improvement gap coming from 5d3.

Sorry busy now trying things out.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 25, 2020)

amazin said:


> I just received mine today (ordered on august 31, with a nice promo : 5 years garanty and an extra battery).
> 
> I'm impressed, huge improvement gap coming from 5d3.
> 
> Sorry busy now trying things out.


I’m guessing you didn’t order from B&H ??


----------



## Nelu (Sep 25, 2020)

amazin said:


> I just received mine today (ordered on august 31, with a nice promo : 5 years garanty and an extra battery).
> 
> I'm impressed, huge improvement gap coming from 5d3.
> 
> Sorry busy now trying things out.


WOW!
Where did you get that sweet deal ?


----------



## amazin (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm in France, i ordered from photo-denfert.com
The offer has ended it was only for preorder.
If someone orders now they "only" give 5 years warranty, no extra battery.
I also fill in the form on canon cps website to get a free ef to rf adapter (even if i dont have ef lenses anymore).


----------



## Nelu (Sep 25, 2020)

amazin said:


> I'm in France, i ordered from photo-denfert.com
> The offer has ended it was only for preorder.
> If someone orders now they "only" give 5 years warranty, no extra battery.
> I also fill in the form on canon cps website to get a free ef to rf adapter (even if i dont have ef lenses anymore).


Thanks!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 26, 2020)

Ordered an R5 from the canon.nl webstore last thursday, the 24th. UPS says they have it in their hub and will deliver it on Monday. The preorder I placed the day *before* the announcement at a proper brick and mortar store is still pending, there were a lot of people in front of me on the list and they are getting only a handful per shipment.
So two and a half day left till I found out if there's a real R5 in the box or just a brick


----------



## ERHP (Sep 26, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Ordered an R5 from the canon.nl webstore last thursday, the 24th. UPS says they have it in their hub and will deliver it on Monday. The preorder I placed the day *before* the announcement at a proper brick and mortar store is still pending, there were a lot of people in front of me on the list and they are getting only a handful per shipment.
> So two and a half day left till I found out if there's a real R5 in the box or just a brick


I have some friends who preordered the 100-500 along with their R5's. Last Thursday I saw the 100-500 was in stock on the CUSA store so I ordered it and it was shipped and in town on Tuesday. They are still waiting for their 100-500's. Still shortages on batteries and other accessories but those are slowly arriving at vendors. Just glad I pre-ordered my R5 in the first minutes.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 26, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Ordered an R5 from the canon.nl webstore last thursday, the 24th. UPS says they have it in their hub and will deliver it on Monday. The preorder I placed the day *before* the announcement at a proper brick and mortar store is still pending, there were a lot of people in front of me on the list and they are getting only a handful per shipment.
> So two and a half day left till I found out if there's a real R5 in the box or just a brick


I guess no more B&H for me for future pre-orders. I will order directly from Canon.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 26, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> I guess no more B&H for me for future pre-orders. I will order directly from Canon.



The canon.nl webstore is stuck in the 90s, in the rush to buy the R5 once it was available I only changed the invoice address, not the delivery address. No way to change an order online and worse, phone support can't change it either, they can only send a note to the shipping department. And the shipping department ignored the note, so I had to change the delivery address with UPS. So fingers crossed 

Apart from that, the canon.nl webstore tries very hard to ignore that it's actually in the Netherlands, which is part of the EU. So all the legally required things like being able to cancel without giving a reason, return and exchange policy and warranty requirement aren't listed or listed wrong. "Free one year warranty!", still less than the legally required minimum. Also, it only allows credit cards, even if it lists logos for things like Ideal payments.

So for non-scarce items I won't be shopping at the canon.nl webstore, I will happily pay the same or more at proper stores where the customer service can actually do something.


----------



## vjlex (Sep 26, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> I guess no more B&H for me for future pre-orders. I will order directly from Canon.


No more pre-orders for me. This whole process has been ridiculous.


----------



## Alan C (Sep 27, 2020)

Ordered body only on announcement morning, 7/9 from Adorama. Thurs 9/24, they charged my card, and I called. They said they had just received a shipment and mine would be shipped. Today 9/27 I have a tracking number! Over-night shipping.


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 28, 2020)

Alan C said:


> Ordered body only on announcement morning, 7/9 from Adorama. Thurs 9/24, they charged my card, and I called. They said they had just received a shipment and mine would be shipped. Today 9/27 I have a tracking number! Over-night shipping.



Aren't they closed for Yom Kippur Sunday and Monday?


----------



## Alan C (Sep 28, 2020)

Zlax45 said:


> Aren't they closed for Yom Kippur Sunday and Monday?


I've heard that some things like this actually ship straight from a Canon facility.


----------



## Michael Clark (Sep 28, 2020)

Zlax45 said:


> Aren't they closed for Yom Kippur Sunday and Monday?





Alan C said:


> I've heard that some things like this actually ship straight from a Canon facility.



More likely is that it was loaded on a trailer before Adorama shut down on Thursday and UPS just scanned the barcode on the outside of the trailer when they picked the trailer up Sunday night. That scan autogenerates notices for every label that is supposed to be loaded on that trailer and listed on the manifest.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 28, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The canon.nl webstore is stuck in the 90s, in the rush to buy the R5 once it was available I only changed the invoice address, not the delivery address. No way to change an order online and worse, phone support can't change it either, they can only send a note to the shipping department. And the shipping department ignored the note, so I had to change the delivery address with UPS. So fingers crossed
> [..]



There's a working R5 next to me on the table  I noticed something I haven't seen in reviews yet: All EF lens profiles are preloaded, just like the 1dx3. So none of the 'pick 5' nonsense the RP has (or 3 for the M6II).


----------



## BugDoc (Sep 28, 2020)

Ordered July 20th brick and mortar here in Quebec City - got it on Saturday


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 28, 2020)

My order from BH arrived last week while I was out of town, but once I got back I had a chance to play a little with it. So far, I'm impressed. The viewfinder is just, wow... compared to previous EVF in even the R. The tracking speed and general UI performance is excellent. A few high ISO tests show it to be at least on par with the R/RP, even with the big MP jump. 

Very happy, and looking forward to getting out with it. Shame I just had the R on this last trip, but at least I got a chance to test out the RF28-70 as a general travel lens, and I'm very happy with it; despite the weight. will be even better with the R5 IBIS. (though the 28-7 is so heavy with a centre of mass close to body that it's actually surprisingly steady already. IBIS made a difference, but not as much as I expected, as I was already getting sharp shots at slower shutter speed than I'd have expected. 1/30th at 70mm was generally easy to achieve on the 30MP R.)


----------



## tpatana (Sep 28, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> My order from BH arrived last week while I was out of town, but once I got back I had a chance to play a little with it. So far, I'm impressed. The viewfinder is just, wow... compared to previous EVF in even the R. The tracking speed and general UI performance is excellent. A few high ISO tests show it to be at least on par with the R/RP, even with the big MP jump.
> 
> Very happy, and looking forward to getting out with it. Shame I just had the R on this last trip, but at least I got a chance to test out the RF28-70 as a general travel lens, and I'm very happy with it; despite the weight. will be even better with the R5 IBIS. (though the 28-7 is so heavy with a centre of mass close to body that it's actually surprisingly steady already. IBIS made a difference, but not as much as I expected, as I was already getting sharp shots at slower shutter speed than I'd have expected. 1/30th at 70mm was generally easy to achieve on the 30MP R.)



What's interesting, the Canon table of IS-stops is same for 28-70mm and 24-70mm IS lenses. Meaning, based on that table, the IS on the 24-70 doesn't help any stabilization when using R5.

Would be interesting to get real world data on that though what is the actual help on both lenses.


----------



## Michael Clark (Sep 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> There's a working R5 next to me on the table  I noticed something I haven't seen in reviews yet: All EF lens profiles are preloaded, just like the 1dx3. So none of the 'pick 5' nonsense the RP has (or 3 for the M6II).



The 5D Mark IV also has pretty much every EF lens profile preloaded. Updated firmware also includes EF lenses introduced as late as 2018 that was after the release of the camera in 2016.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 29, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The 5D Mark IV also has pretty much every EF lens profile preloaded. Updated firmware also includes EF lenses introduced as late as 2018 that was after the release of the camera in 2016.



Does it have DLO included or just vignetting and distortion? The 1dx3 and R5 have DLO included as well. Confusingly EOS Utility calls both the same and will silently drop DLO from cameras which don't support it. Or silently add it, depending on your point of view


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 29, 2020)

Las week of September is here and still no update from B&H regarding my order. Hmmm I suspect they’re gonna say “expect your shipment last week of October” and this mythical R5 will never show up on my front door. Sad times indeed.


----------



## Michael Clark (Sep 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Does it have DLO included or just vignetting and distortion? The 1dx3 and R5 have DLO included as well. Confusingly EOS Utility calls both the same and will silently drop DLO from cameras which don't support it. Or silently add it, depending on your point of view



The 5D Mark IV menu includes options to enable/disable:

Peripheral illumination correction
Distortion correction
Digital Lens Optimizer
Chromatic aber corr
Diffraction correction

Of course not all EF lenses have DLO profiles (even when using DPP 4). There are neither DLO profiles nor peripheral illumination and distortion correction profiles for older EF lenses that were long ago discontinued before the advent of DPP and DLO, such as the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM.


----------



## Michael Clark (Sep 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Does it have DLO included or just vignetting and distortion? The 1dx3 and R5 have DLO included as well. Confusingly EOS Utility calls both the same and will silently drop DLO from cameras which don't support it. Or silently add it, depending on your point of view



With cameras capable of doing DLO internally:

The first column (with the check mark) in EOS Utility is for the non-DLO items. The second column indicates if the profile has been downloaded to your host computer. The third column (with a small camera icon and a small check mark) indicate whether DLO data is loaded.




The appearance of the entire window can change significantly depending upon which specific camera models is attached to the computer.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 29, 2020)

tpatana said:


> What's interesting, the Canon table of IS-stops is same for 28-70mm and 24-70mm IS lenses. Meaning, based on that table, the IS on the 24-70 doesn't help any stabilization when using R5.
> 
> Would be interesting to get real world data on that though what is the actual help on both lenses.



I noticed the same thing, and was surprised by it. Now I'm thinking it's because of the sheer mass of the 28-70 and close centre of mass. The inertia gives it a natural stability to start, allowing you to hand hold better than some other lenses. That's worth at least one or two stops from my quick testing. Then add the IBIS... 
It may also differ from person to person. If you find the 28-70 combo very heavy, maybe it's not going to be as good.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2020)

Ordered an R5 today, I asked if they could chuck in a battery to sweeten the deal, they said they are unavailable, but they threw in a CFE Lexar 128gb worth three times the price of a battery so very happy about that  they said they got some this week that were already sold, but I should expect it in mid October.


----------



## jus2sho (Sep 29, 2020)

Canon Direct
8.30.20 - Ordered
9.29.20 - Inventory Fulfilled
9.29.20 - Shipped


----------



## Zlax45 (Sep 29, 2020)

jus2sho said:


> 8.30.20 - Ordered
> 9.29.20 - Inventory Fulfilled



Who was it through?


----------



## jus2sho (Sep 29, 2020)

jus2sho said:


> 8.30.20 - Ordered
> 9.29.20 - Inventory Fulfilled





Zlax45 said:


> Who was it through?


Canon Direct!


----------



## markwillclick (Sep 29, 2020)

I ordered at Canon direct on 8/25/2020 because their website showed the camera was (surprisingly) in stock. Immediately after submitting my order, I received an email stating that it was on back order. So I called and talked with a human who confirmed it was on back order. While I was on hold, the website changed to showing back order.

Today, 9/29/2020, I received an email from Bank ofAmerica about suspicious activity on my account. Sure enough it was caused when Canon tried to ship my order this morning. I visited B of A's website and approved the charge. Then I called Canon to confirm everything was good. Nope. When the card was blocked, they dropped my order. Now I'm at the back of the line. They were not willing to fix the problem. It was not really caused by Canon but they didn't express any interest in resolving it other than telling me to place another order.

I called B of A to talk with a human trying to prevent this from happening the next time. They made a notation on my account but could not guarantee that the next time Canon tried to bill my card that it wouldn't happen again. The B of A agent said "if it happens next time...." I stopped her and said I didn't want to wait a month to find out that it still didn't work. 

Now I'm in line at Adorama who I usually order through.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 29, 2020)

markwillclick said:


> I ordered at Canon direct on 8/25/2020 because their website showed the camera was (surprisingly) in stock. Immediately after submitting my order, I received an email stating that it was on back order. So I called and talked with a human who confirmed it was on back order. While I was on hold, the website changed to showing back order.
> 
> Today, 9/29/2020, I received an email from Bank ofAmerica about suspicious activity on my account. Sure enough it was caused when Canon tried to ship my order this morning. I visited B of A's website and approved the charge. Then I called Canon to confirm everything was good. Nope. When the card was blocked, they dropped my order. Now I'm at the back of the line. They were not willing to fix the problem. It was not really caused by Canon but they didn't express any interest in resolving it other than telling me to place another order.
> 
> ...



B of A is its own punishment.

Switch cards.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 29, 2020)

When I moved to Usa, I opened BoA account. In 6 months they helped me screw up 3 things that maybe natives know but fresh of the boat people don't. Them not telling me about those costed me about $2000. I closed my accounts there and swore I will never deal with them.


----------



## skp (Sep 30, 2020)

After getting on my local brick and mortar shop's list before pre-orders even opened to the rest of you internet buyers, I finally got the call this morning. I was #10 on their list and they finally got another batch of R5 bodies in to get to me.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 30, 2020)

Delivery? What delivery? I signed up for the “most aggravating camera buying experience ever” adventure. So far my expectations have been met.

It’s all good though. The smoke is back from the fires down south and the only things worth taking pictures of are the sunrises and sunsets it creates.


----------



## kahuna0k (Sep 30, 2020)

Just got an email from B&H telling me that "Your in-stock items are on the way", of course it was the battery :'( but anyway FYI, the LP-E6NH is still in stock at B&H


----------



## Mo Steve (Sep 30, 2020)

kahuna0k said:


> Just got an email from B&H telling me that "Your in-stock items are on the way", of course it was the battery :'( but anyway FYI, the LP-E6NH is still in stock at B&H



When did you place your R5 order? Date and time?


----------



## kahuna0k (Sep 30, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> When did you place your R5 order? Date and time?



I originally placed it 3 or 4 hours after opening preorders (7/9), but the 7/20 I got a $150 discount through my employer and had to cancel and reorder because B&H couldn't apply it to the existing order. Thinking about it now I don't care that much about those $150, although I don't know if it would have made a big difference in the delivery date.


----------



## Mo Steve (Sep 30, 2020)

kahuna0k said:


> I originally placed it 3 or 4 hours after opening preorders (7/9), but the 7/20 I got a $150 discount through my employer and had to cancel and reorder because B&H couldn't apply it to the existing order. Thinking about it now I don't care that much about those $150, although I don't know if it would have made a big difference in the delivery date.



That's true. I ordered on 7/15. Last email I received from B&H on 8/28 said my order would ship this week. No updates yet but I do know they will be closed from 10/3-10/11. So I'm really hoping mine gets shipped out by this Friday.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 30, 2020)

kahuna0k said:


> Just got an email from B&H telling me that "Your in-stock items are on the way", of course it was the battery :'( but anyway FYI, the LP-E6NH is still in stock at B&H



Same. My orders:
Body: not shipped
lens: delivered
grip: delivered
battery: shipped

Also the ef-adapter (ordered from canon): not shipped


----------



## vjlex (Sep 30, 2020)

My R5 order is finally "in progress" and my credit card has been charged. Ordered from B&H July 10 @ 10am.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 30, 2020)

vjlex said:


> My R5 order is finally "in progress" and my credit card has been charged. Ordered from B&H July 10 @ 10am.



Nice. I guess I shouldn't expect anytime soon, my order was on August 10th  Tried to order on 7th (Friday) but they literally closed while I was transferring between departments, so had to wait until Monday.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 30, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Las week of September is here and still no update from B&H regarding my order. Hmmm I suspect they’re gonna say “expect your shipment last week of October” and this mythical R5 will never show up on my front door. Sad times indeed.


My credit card just got charged! Woohoo!! I still cannot believe the R5 May be heading my way sooner rather than later! I ordered from B&H July 10 @10am.


----------



## sal7777 (Sep 30, 2020)

vjlex said:


> My R5 order is finally "in progress" and my credit card has been charged. Ordered from B&H July 10 @ 10am.


SAME! I just posted pretty much the same thing as you did and had to do a double take to your username to make sure it wasn’t my post haha. Cheers to us!


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm happy to see that B&H is now starting to fulfill day 2 orders lol.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 1, 2020)

I ordered from AC-Foto.com in germany on august 3rd.

Got this message after asking for a status:

"unfortunately we have no news for you. We have still unfulfilled pre-orders from july. There is no information from canon,
when there will be a new delivery of cameras. As soon as we can foresee the delivery of your order, we will let you know. "


----------



## labmansid (Oct 1, 2020)

vjlex said:


> My R5 order is finally "in progress" and my credit card has been charged. Ordered from B&H July 10 @ 10am.


Same thing yesterday with my order. I knew something was up when I got a text from my CC company that a charge that matched was placed. I hurriedly got on the computer and checked my order status. Sure enough, it had changed from backordered to in progress. I've been practically holding my breath until just a while ago when I got a message that it has shipped. Now I have to contain my excitement all weekend until Monday when it should be delivered! B&H must have gotten a pretty good sized shipment.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 1, 2020)

labmansid said:


> Same thing yesterday with my order. I knew something was up when I got a text from my CC company that a charge that matched was placed. I hurriedly got on the computer and checked my order status. Sure enough, it had changed from backordered to in progress. I've been practically holding my breath until just a while ago when I got a message that it has shipped. Now I have to contain my excitement all weekend until Monday when it should be delivered! B&H must have gotten a pretty good sized shipment.
> View attachment 193071


Mine is arriving tomorrow!!
Super thrilled!


----------



## dwarven (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like B&H got a shipment of R6s too. Pre-ordered on July 27 and the status just changed to in progress this morning.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

Mine shipped tonight as well. The closing date for my Payboo card is 10/2 so they must have wanted to get it out ASAP. If they delayed another day, I'd get a extra month to pay.


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 2, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mine shipped tonight as well. The closing date for my Payboo card is 10/2 so they must have wanted to get it out ASAP. If they delayed another day, I'd get a extra month to pay.



Awesome, what day did you order?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 2, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> Awesome, what day did you order?


I ordered 9/15 using the $200 off code. Apparently they have a big allotment. I'd heard that many dealers were going to get mostly caught up. Once they have filled the orders, I wonder if any will be available.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 2, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I ordered 9/15 using the $200 off code. Apparently they have a big allotment. I'd heard that many dealers were going to get mostly caught up. Once they have filled the orders, I wonder if any will be available.



I ordered 8/10, but no movement yet


----------



## PixelTrawler (Oct 2, 2020)

ChrisP said:


> I ordered from AC-Foto.com in germany on august 3rd.
> 
> Got this message after asking for a status:
> 
> ...



Thats not good news. I ordered from Calumet Deutschland 10th September. Looks like its going to be a very long wait... I got zero details from them when I emailed them recently. No stock, no idea when etc. I'm in Ireland, all the local stores have no stock. But its also €400 more here due to the VAT difference.

It really annoys me the way they put an expected delivery date on their site for stock which is complete nonsense.

The 5d Mark IV was easy to get weeks after the launch but this launch has been brutal for stock.


----------



## Holland (Oct 2, 2020)

PixelTrawler said:


> Thats not good news. I ordered from Calumet Deutschland 10th September. Looks like its going to be a very long wait... I got zero details from them when I emailed them recently. No stock, no idea when etc. I'm in Ireland, all the local stores have no stock. But its also €400 more here due to the VAT difference.
> 
> It really annoys me the way they put an expected delivery date on their site for stock which is complete nonsense.
> 
> The 5d Mark IV was easy to get weeks after the launch but this launch has been brutal for stock.


I ordered my R5 in the Netherlands on 09/09 - out of stock of course, like in the rest of Europe. By the end of september they delivered quite some R5's, but according to the salesman they did not meet the total number of pre-orders, including mine. Yesterday they said they don't know when the next batch of R5's are coming. So nothing to do but wait...


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 2, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I ordered 8/10, but no movement yet



Lol I ordered 7/15 and no movement. Not sure how a 9/15 order is being processed but it is what it is. I called up customer service on Wednesday inquiring and the person said his best guess for my order was end of October but he wasn't speaking based on any actual data.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 2, 2020)

A 9/15 B&H order is pretty surprising. I'm starting to wonder if that Kelby One discount affected priority in any way. I don't want to count my chickens till they're in my hand and taking 20 FPS and 8K video, but don't despair. Hopefully the wait won't be too much longer for everyone else.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2020)

I did not expect the camera for at least another month, it arrived this morning. Several others who ordered at the same time have them on the way, if you have one on order, login and check the status. No one gets to jump ahead in the order line. If yours from 7/15 wasn't shipped, something is wrong. If it was a camera / lens kit, those may not be in yet, but I think some were recently in stock.


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 3, 2020)

My order is still on backorder and I know I'm not the only one in the same boat that has a confirmed order before yours. Very odd. My order was for the body only and a battery grip. Received the battery grip a long time ago.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> My order is still on backorder and I know I'm not the only one in the same boat that has a confirmed order before yours. Very odd. My order was for the body only and a battery grip. Received the battery grip a long time ago.


When did you place your order with B&H?


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 3, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> When did you place your order with B&H?



July 15th.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> July 15th.


Mine was placed July 10th. It seems like only the ones from the second day of pre-orders are getting fulfilled. Yours should be probably be included in the next batch. Good luck!


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 3, 2020)

My camera has arrived! Too bad I am not home to open the box :-( I will have to wait until Monday to get back to this beauty!

I ordered the R5 from B&H July [email protected]


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 3, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> My camera has arrived! Too bad I am not home to open the box :-( I will have to wait until Monday to get back to this beauty!
> 
> I ordered the R5 from B&H July [email protected]


Thank you sir and I'm glad to see you got yours!


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mine shipped tonight as well. The closing date for my Payboo card is 10/2 so they must have wanted to get it out ASAP. If they delayed another day, I'd get a extra month to pay.



R5 or R6?


----------



## vjlex (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyone else feel they've forgotten everything they read in preparation for this camera? After 3 months of waiting, reading, and watching video reviews, I hardly remember any of the mental notes I made about this camera. Mine finally arrives later today. Let's see if it all comes back.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 5, 2020)

vjlex said:


> Anyone else feel they've forgotten everything they read in preparation for this camera? After 3 months of waiting, reading, and watching video reviews, I hardly remember any of the mental notes I made about this camera. Mine finally arrives later today. Let's see if it all comes back.


I finally got to unbox mine today and setting it up was a bit of a steep learning curve for me coming from a 5DMk3.

My R5 is the first mirrorless I own and customizing it to my liking has taken longer than I expected.

Still getting used to the exposure simulation.

I’ll upload a few photos in the coming days after I get a chance to try it out a little more.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 5, 2020)

Ordered 29/9-20 and it’s being shipped at the end of the week. Exciting


----------



## vjlex (Oct 6, 2020)

Quite a journey, but it finally arrived and I unboxed it this morning. I haven't even had a chance to play with it as I have work this morning. All in all, this was not a pleasant experience and I don't see myself doing anything like this again with Canon. Let's hope the next few years of use will make all of the lead up to it fade away.


----------



## Momto3miracles (Oct 6, 2020)

Where did you order from Viggo? 

QUOTE="Viggo, post: 866392, member: 2444"]
Ordered 29/9-20 and it’s being shipped at the end of the week. Exciting 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Viggo (Oct 6, 2020)

Momto3miracles said:


> Where did you order from Viggo?
> 
> QUOTE="Viggo, post: 866392, member: 2444"]
> Ordered 29/9-20 and it’s being shipped at the end of the week. Exciting


[/QUOTE]
My go to shop here in Norway


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 8, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> I finally got to unbox mine today and setting it up was a bit of a steep learning curve for me coming from a 5DMk3.
> 
> My R5 is the first mirrorless I own and customizing it to my liking has taken longer than I expected.
> 
> ...


Finally have had a few opportunities to try eyeAF and other shooting modes and I have to say I am VERY IMPRESSED with the R5. It took me a little while to reconfigure the buttons to make eyeAF work for me. Once you understand what the different AF modes do, it’s a great ride from there.

I’m posting a few full size jpegs I shot with the RF 85 f/1.2 (people pics) ...and the EF 70-200 (birds, moon, and rooster pics).

*** I think the images I uploaded were resized by CR but I’m uploading three crops of the people faces. The eyeAF is INSANE!


----------



## tpatana (Oct 8, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> It took me a little while to reconfigure the buttons to make eyeAF work for me. Once you understand what the different AF modes do, it’s a great ride from there.



Please tell.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 9, 2020)

Lucas said:


> Greeting from France !
> 
> After many years reading silently this forum, I decided to register to share my joy (and contribute) : I just received my EOS R5 ant it's amazing !
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome!


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 9, 2020)

I got back from Alaska and my R5 and 100-500 plus batteries were waiting. 
I took the R5 out for a spin, and feel like an idiot. I will have to actually read the manual to be able to use it.
Sheesh.
Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.
Scott


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 9, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Please tell.


I was having problems differentiating Face Tracking, EyeAF, EyeAF + Tracking until I watched this video and set up the camera buttons like Brett Carlsen did. Hopefully this works for you too. Here’s a link to the video on YouTube.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 9, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I got back from Alaska and my R5 and 100-500 plus batteries were waiting.
> I took the R5 out for a spin, and feel like an idiot. I will have to actually read the manual to be able to use it.
> Sheesh.
> Well, I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.
> Scott


Just watch videos on YouTube —- they’re way more helpful than the 1,000-page manual


----------



## monkeywizard (Oct 9, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Just watch videos on YouTube —- they’re way more helpful than the 1,000-page manual


LOL yeah, I know where you're coming from. The learning curve on the R5 was a bit more steep than I was expecting, but luckily I have been able to get it to do what I want now...


----------



## SteveC (Oct 9, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Just watch videos on YouTube —- they’re way more helpful than the 1,000-page manual



The thousand page manual doesn't explain too many things, it mostly gives you a tour of the menu. Fortunately there are, as you pointed out, YouTube videos. This being far and away the highest-tier camera I've ever owned, I'm going to have to seek an introduction to those AF cases at some point--but not right now! (I'll look when I'm ready.)

I did appreciate the video you did post. I had done about half of what he suggested already but it hadn't occurred to me to link eye AF to the * button. I guess the * function is covered by the shutter button being half down, so that makes sense.


----------



## sal7777 (Oct 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The thousand page manual doesn't explain too many things, it mostly gives you a tour of the menu. Fortunately there are, as you pointed out, YouTube videos. This being far and away the highest-tier camera I've ever owned, I'm going to have to seek an introduction to those AF cases at some point--but not right now! (I'll look when I'm ready.)
> 
> I did appreciate the video you did post. I had done about half of what he suggested already but it hadn't occurred to me to link eye AF to the * button. I guess the * function is covered by the shutter button being half down, so that makes sense.


Agree with you.
Well, I wish you a great exploration journey with your R5. I’m also going to keep learning more about the different AF cases and, most importantly, do a LOT of testing!

cheers!


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 10, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Just watch videos on YouTube —- they’re way more helpful than the 1,000-page manual


Thank you, I'm on it!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 10, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Agree with you.
> Well, I wish you a great exploration journey with your R5. I’m also going to keep learning more about the different AF cases and, most importantly, do a LOT of testing!
> 
> cheers!



I did as he said (eye focus on the * button), and then to boot set it to animal priority in the menu. So, pushing * should have autofocused on animals in preference to people, but I found while visiting people who have a LOT of animals in the house, that it still preferentially focused on people unless the animal was centered. There must be some bias towards focusing on what's in the center of the frame, even if it's not in accord with the priority selected.

Yes...I was indeed taking cat and dog pictures yesterday. Nothing worth saving, as this was experimenting. But focus was almost always nailed.


----------



## Methodical (Oct 12, 2020)

I got on a wait list with a smaller shop and not even 2 weeks later I got a call on September 30th and the R5 was at the door step on October 3rd.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 12, 2020)

Mine came today, with a completely flat battery as well. I never realized just hoooooow slooooooow a baaaaatery chaaaaarges


----------



## SteveC (Oct 13, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Mine came today, with a completely flat battery as well. I never realized just hoooooow slooooooow a baaaaatery chaaaaarges



I think I was the first person in my city to get an R5, but the guy who was number 2 (he came into the store behind me) already owned some LPe6 style batteries, so he got to take pictures before I did.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I think I was the first person in my city to get an R5, but the guy who was number 2 (he came into the store behind me) already owned some LPe6 style batteries, so he got to take pictures before I did.


What a bummer  

I tried mine last night, but only indoors as it got pitch black outside before the battery was charged . So I got to spend more time setting it up and I was extremely relieved that I could adjust Kelvin with the Mode dial since the R5 doesn’t have the Touch Bar. It is annoying to have to cycle through the EVF info to turn histogram and level on and off compared to touching the Touch Bar either side, but I’ll get used to it.

It seems like a serious camera and finally feels responsive and fast, the R did not. Looking forward to really take it out and have some fun.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2020)

Viggo said:


> What a bummer
> 
> I tried mine last night, but only indoors as it got pitch black outside before the battery was charged . So I got to spend more time setting it up and I was extremely relieved that I could adjust Kelvin with the Mode dial since the R5 doesn’t have the Touch Bar. It is annoying to have to cycle through the EVF info to turn histogram and level on and off compared to touching the Touch Bar either side, but I’ll get used to it.
> 
> It seems like a serious camera and finally feels responsive and fast, the R did not. Looking forward to really take it out and have some fun.


Love my R for portraits and anything else that's static. For anything moving much? Like my grandson? Just too slow for that. Congrats on the R5, my friend. I will eagerly await what you post with it and salivate as I await your impressions.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Love my R for portraits and anything else that's static. For anything moving much? Like my grandson? Just too slow for that. Congrats on the R5, my friend. I will eagerly await what you post with it and salivate as I await your impressions.


Thanks! Hopefully I meet your expectations


----------



## tpatana (Oct 13, 2020)

Aside from the shipment, has anyone got more email updates? My last email was on 9/9, saying they expect to ship by end of October.


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 14, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Aside from the shipment, has anyone got more email updates? My last email was on 9/9, saying they expect to ship by end of October.



My last email update was 8/28 saying my R5 was expected to ship the last week of September. Crickets since then. I ordered 7/15.


----------



## Mark M (Oct 15, 2020)

Any UK R5 delivery experiences? I preordered with a deposit from TopTeks back in July. Had an excited phone call from them last week, telling me shipping was imminent and asking for payment... followed by a disappointed phone call today telling me that delivery wasn't imminent after all. Went into local Wex who tell me they have no idea when they might get stock... interested in others' UK experiences. And reasons why not to order from Panamoz, who seem to have R5 in stock.


----------



## JeffThomas (Oct 15, 2020)

I ordered from B&H 7/27 and haven't seen an email since 9/9 which told me it would ship by the end of October, anyone from mid-july have any positive news?


----------



## rightslot (Oct 15, 2020)

Talked to B&H TODAY, the salesperson stated 4-6 weeks. Who Knows!!


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 15, 2020)

JeffThomas said:


> I ordered from B&H 7/27 and haven't seen an email since 9/9 which told me it would ship by the end of October, anyone from mid-july have any positive news?


So I emailed B&H yesterday about my 7/15 order that was supposed to ship the last week of September and this was the response. The previous email I received with an update was on 8/28:

Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, the shipment that was supposed to arrive at our warehouse at the end of September got delayed. Based on our current information from Canon, we expect to receive our next delivery by the end of next week. We then plan to turn that shipment around has quickly as possible to get your order shipped out to you during the week of October 26


----------



## tpatana (Oct 15, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> So I emailed B&H yesterday about my 7/15 order that was supposed to ship the last week of September and this was the response. The previous email I received with an update was on 8/28:
> 
> Thank you for your email. Unfortunately, the shipment that was supposed to arrive at our warehouse at the end of September got delayed. Based on our current information from Canon, we expect to receive our next delivery by the end of next week. We then plan to turn that shipment around has quickly as possible to get your order shipped out to you during the week of October 26



Ouch. Doesn't sound good for me.


----------



## Johnw (Oct 17, 2020)

rightslot said:


> Talked to B&H TODAY, the salesperson stated 4-6 weeks. Who Knows!!


B&H still says on their website that they expect new orders placed today to ship in November.

Hopefully that means they are expecting some serious stock to come in during the next 6 weeks if they will clear out all backlog and be able to fill new orders by then.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 17, 2020)

So I guess all that B&H Preorder hype has got them into trouble. I ordered 9/28 from Canon and received it 10/15.


----------



## shizam1 (Oct 17, 2020)

I called B&H yesterday. I had ordered my R5 on 8/31 and an RF 85 on 9/24. Both are listed as backordered. I got an e-mail yesterday saying by lens was still backordered and I decided to call for a status update. They said they'd be receiving more from Canon in 2-4 weeks and my order would be fulfilled then. I then asked about the R5, and they said that they'd be receiving enough stock from Canon in 2-4 weeks to fulfill all their back-orders. Hopefully that information is accurate!


----------



## tpatana (Oct 17, 2020)

shizam1 said:


> I then asked about the R5, and they said that they'd be receiving enough stock from Canon in 2-4 weeks to fulfill all their back-orders. Hopefully that information is accurate!



That would be indeed wonderful news. I'm cautiously optimistic. No party until there's camera in my hand....


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 18, 2020)

sal7777 said:


> Just watch videos on YouTube —- they’re way more helpful than the 1,000-page manual



I'd much rather read a 1,000 page manual than try to learn about every feature/setting for a highly complex camera via YouTube videos. To each his own.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 18, 2020)

SteveC said:


> The thousand page manual doesn't explain too many things, it mostly gives you a tour of the menu. Fortunately there are, as you pointed out, YouTube videos. This being far and away the highest-tier camera I've ever owned, I'm going to have to seek an introduction to those AF cases at some point--but not right now! (I'll look when I'm ready.)
> 
> I did appreciate the video you did post. I had done about half of what he suggested already but it hadn't occurred to me to link eye AF to the * button. I guess the * function is covered by the shutter button being half down, so that makes sense.



The AF cases are pretty much the same for all the cameras that have them across Canon's ecosystem. They've put out some very helpful AF guides for the 1D X series. Here's a link to the page where you can download the one for the 1D X Mark II (Canon does not allow a direct link to the download, if you try to access it from anywhere else but the Canon support page it gives an "access denied" response). Some of the material is only applicable to cameras with mirrors and dedicated PDAF sensor, but the basic principles of the AF cases are the same: How fast you want the AF system to refocus on new objects, etc.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 18, 2020)

Mine arrived 10/16!

None of the tales of orders and subsequent delivery makes any sense. Some who ordered a long time ago still wait while others who ordered more recently have the camera. I tried most of the major retailers and finally ordered through Canon USA. Tried many times when it showed in stock to get one and each time the camera became backordered in the cart. Then, my Paypal went from pending to charged and the order history from backorder to inventory. Now, I have the camera, and some existing SD cards (I know, everyone should have those "problems"), but no CFExpress. So far, just trying it with Grandkids running indoors, I am happy. Will need to spend some serious "learning" time.

Time to sell my DSLR and a couple of EF lenses!


----------



## rightslot (Oct 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I'd much rather read a 1,000 page manual than try to learn about every feature/setting for a highly complex camera via YouTube videos. To each his own.


To each his own is more true than we’d believe. I can understand a distrust of YouTube information back in the day, or even a short while ago. However now because there are so many to choose from, it’s actually easier to sort thru the wannabe authority from those who really know what they are taking about AND know how to deliver the message/lesson. 

Having said that, I have found a few people who really breakdown the cameras and/or lenses and apply the focus points ( no pun!), in practical ways. 

You can always have the 1,000 page booklet nearby for late night reading.

STILL WAITING ON MY R5


----------



## briangus (Oct 19, 2020)

Got my name on a list but been told November.
Probably after all you first worlders get theirs


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I'd much rather read a 1,000 page manual than try to learn about every feature/setting for a highly complex camera via YouTube videos. To each his own.



For me, it depends on what is being shown. I feel that video works better to show things like AF cases and new features like DPAF face relighting, but less so for things like filenames and card order.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 19, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I'd much rather read a 1,000 page manual than try to learn about every feature/setting for a highly complex camera via YouTube videos. To each his own.


As long as the video involves good-looking models, not the scary ones...


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 19, 2020)

rightslot said:


> To each his own is more true than we’d believe. I can understand a distrust of YouTube information back in the day, or even a short while ago. However now because there are so many to choose from, it’s actually easier to sort thru the wannabe authority from those who really know what they are taking about AND know how to deliver the message/lesson.
> 
> Having said that, I have found a few people who really breakdown the cameras and/or lenses and apply the focus points ( no pun!), in practical ways.
> 
> ...



For me it has nothing to do with the accuracy or reliability of the information presented and everything to do with the format. I can read the same information much faster than someone can say it using normal speech patterns and rhythms. It's also nice to be able to glance back at previous charts/pages/illustrations/etc. with printed material than it is to try and search for something earlier in a video. I also retain visual information much better than auditory information (unless it has to do with musical pitch/harmony).


----------



## monkeywizard (Oct 19, 2020)

For anyone that has their R5, Have they been able to find a codec so they can view the CR3 thumbnails in windows 10 file explorer? I kept going to microsoft, so they say to go get a program, but when I download it, it doesn't help, and they don't have the R5 listed as a compatible camera.


----------



## vjlex (Oct 19, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> For anyone that has their R5, Have they been able to find a codec so they can view the CR3 thumbnails in windows 10 file explorer? I kept going to microsoft, so they say to go get a program, but when I download it, it doesn't help, and they don't have the R5 listed as a compatible camera.


My thumbnails for my R5 CR3 files work. I use the RAW Image Extension app available from the Microsoft Store. HEIF thumbnails don't work, and the CR3 counterparts to the HEIF files are kinda off. Not sure if it's a bit-depth thing or something else. But otherwise, my R5 RAW thumbnails surprisingly appear in my File Explorer no problem.


----------



## monkeywizard (Oct 19, 2020)

vjlex said:


> My thumbnails for my R5 CR3 files work. I use the RAW Image Extension app available from the Microsoft Store. HEIF thumbnails don't work, and the CR3 counterparts to the HEIF files are kinda off. Not sure if it's a bit-depth thing or something else. But otherwise, my R5 RAW thumbnails surprisingly appear in my File Explorer no problem.


Hmmm I guess I gotta play around more with the program to get them to show up.. :-/

Thanks though!


----------



## T.LLama (Oct 21, 2020)

I must say I am quite disappointed with Canon. I ordered early with Adorama and have yet to receive any news. Originally told September, then October 20 now I just get a shrug. The frustrating part is that I see updates from the Canon Direct Store who is continually getting stock. It seems Canon is doing a poor job of supporting distributors and keeping sales in house. Maybe just perception but it seems this is something they should be cognizant of.


----------



## shizam1 (Oct 21, 2020)

tpatana said:


> That would be indeed wonderful news. I'm cautiously optimistic. No party until there's camera in my hand....


Yeah... my lens order is now "In Progress" but my R5 body is still backordered. So now I'm thinking the information I received wasn't accurate for the R5 ( that a shipment would come in that would fill all lens/camera backorders )


----------



## KeBot (Oct 21, 2020)

Just got off of the Phone with Adorama, and was told they have no date as to when my ordered will be filled. I pre Ordered July 9th at 10;22 am. I know we are in a Pandemic, But don't put up a Date of Oct 20th that your going to have cameras back in stock. Also For the love of GOD why does Canon keep Announcing more Cameras when they can't Fulfill the PRE-ORDERS FOR A CAMERA that's nearly almost 4 months old and that we have know about almost 9 months. I guess it wouldn't be so bad but My credit Card has already been Charged for the cameras, so I am paying on something I don't even have. OH Well... First World problems I guess...


----------



## chreeeeees (Oct 21, 2020)

I just picked up my R5 from my local camera shop today. I initially preordered the R6 on July 29 but then switched it to the R5 and paid it in full on August 15. I didnt know when I'd get my camera as the shop stated "we will call you when its here". I was getting a little discouraged yesterday because no call but I was pleasantly surprised today with the call. It seemed like they had gotten a handful number of cameras. Now to shoot brick walls and stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> For anyone that has their R5, Have they been able to find a codec so they can view the CR3 thumbnails in windows 10 file explorer? I kept going to microsoft, so they say to go get a program, but when I download it, it doesn't help, and they don't have the R5 listed as a compatible camera.












Get Raw Image Extension from the Microsoft Store


THIS VERSION OF RAW IMAGE EXTENSION INCLUDES SUPPORT FOR CR3 FILES IN ADDITION TO OTHER BUG FIXES! Thanks for your interest in the Raw Image Extension. You can acquire the extension to install on your devices but Windows 10 May 2019 Update (version number 1903) is required to install the...




www.microsoft.com





I can see my CR3 images in windows 10 file explorer including my R5. The list hasn't been updated to include the R5 yet but it works.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 22, 2020)

just got mine today. Local shop in northwest. Ordered mid-aug. I moved up in queue due to some cancellations  but damn it I need an adapter.. thankfully bought the RF24-70 2.8 IS prior to receiving it.


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 23, 2020)

I just got a text alert from my bank. Looks like B&H just charged me for the R5. Ordered 7/15. Looks like it'll be on it's way soon.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 23, 2020)

Mo Steve said:


> I just got a text alert from my bank. Looks like B&H just charged me for the R5. Ordered 7/15. Looks like it'll be on it's way soon.



!!!

Literally after this, I've been F5 at BH every 5 minutes. And yes, it literally changed past 5 minutes to "in progress".

It's happening!!!


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 23, 2020)

tpatana said:


> !!!
> 
> Literally after this, I've been F5 at BH every 5 minutes. And yes, it literally changed past 5 minutes to "in progress".
> 
> It's happening!!!



Ironically, I ordered a spare battery, cf express card and reader earlier today lol.


----------



## JeffThomas (Oct 23, 2020)

I ordered from B&H July 27 and I just got a confirmation email, my r5 will be here Tuesday!!


----------



## Brian VA (Oct 24, 2020)

T.LLama said:


> I must say I am quite disappointed with Canon. I ordered early with Adorama and have yet to receive any news. Originally told September, then October 20 now I just get a shrug. The frustrating part is that I see updates from the Canon Direct Store who is continually getting stock. It seems Canon is doing a poor job of supporting distributors and keeping sales in house. Maybe just perception but it seems this is something they should be cognizant of.


I ordered mine from Canon USA on July 9 along with a spare battery. They sent the battery but messed up my camera order and I had to cancel and reorder on October 12. I'm still waiting. So I'm not sure that Canon USA is faster for anyone. Certainly not my experience.


----------



## EBNYC82 (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm a long time lurker, but had to sign up to post here. I pre-ordered on 7/20 from B&H. It finally shipped today. Thank you to those who stayed dilligent.


----------



## Johnw (Oct 24, 2020)

Brian VA said:


> I ordered mine from Canon USA on July 9 along with a spare battery. They sent the battery but messed up my camera order and I had to cancel and reorder on October 12. I'm still waiting. So I'm not sure that Canon USA is faster for anyone. Certainly not my experience.


I had a similar bad experience, I've been waiting with B&H but noticed it was in stock on the Canon USA web store so I placed an order there. It went through but then my order was cancelled without any explanation and my card refunded. The product status then immediately reverted back to out of stock.



JeffThomas said:


> I ordered from B&H July 27 and I just got a confirmation email, my r5 will be here Tuesday!!


Great news, I guess they've cleared out most of the July orders then. Now just Aug and Sept to go before they get to mine.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 24, 2020)

Johnw said:


> Great news, I guess they've cleared out most of the July orders then. Now just Aug and Sept to go before they get to mine.



My order was early August, and shipped yesterday.


----------



## Quattrocoupe (Oct 24, 2020)

I ordered R5 from Amazon USA on August 10 and will receive it Monday Oct. 26. Ordered Battery grip from Amazon USA on Oct 23 and will receive it on Sunday Oct 25


----------



## Mo Steve (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks like Canon got a ton of units out to their suppliers.


----------



## T.LLama (Oct 25, 2020)

Brian VA said:


> I ordered mine from Canon USA on July 9 along with a spare battery. They sent the battery but messed up my camera order and I had to cancel and reorder on October 12. I'm still waiting. So I'm not sure that Canon USA is faster for anyone. Certainly not my experience.


My information is purely anecdotal, however I know quite a few people who received theirs from Canon Direct after canceling from one of the larger distributors. It may be entirely off, just the feeling I get.


----------



## Mark M (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm in the UK and finally got my Canon R5 yesterday (24 Oct) from Park Cameras: preordered at announcement, they say they've got a load from Canon which might still not be enough to cover their pre-orders.


----------



## rbwillnj (Oct 25, 2020)

T.LLama said:


> My information is purely anecdotal, however I know quite a few people who received theirs from Canon Direct after canceling from one of the larger distributors. It may be entirely off, just the feeling I get.



Canon USA had a few in Stock yesterday and I was tempted to cancel my B&H order, but as I am in New Jersey, I save $258 in sales tax by using the B&H PayBoo card. I guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## shizam1 (Oct 26, 2020)

My 8/31 order @ B&H is still backordered... so I guess they didn't get enough to fill all their backorders as the customer service agent told me


----------



## rbwillnj (Oct 26, 2020)

shizam1 said:


> My 8/31 order @ B&H is still backordered... so I guess they didn't get enough to fill all their backorders as the customer service agent told me


As is my 8/23 order.


----------



## Holland (Oct 26, 2020)

I ordered my R5 + RF 24-105 F/4 on September 9th from a large internet reseller here in the Netherlands. I contacted them last week; no updates from Canon since a long time and no news on when Canon will deliver to them. Still around 50 people before me on the list of the reseller...  Also here in the Netherlands, the R6 can be delivered next day from stock.
Good to hear that many of you already have their R5 in house already


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 26, 2020)

Holland said:


> I ordered my R5 + RF 24-105 F/4 on September 9th from a large internet reseller here in the Netherlands. I contacted them last week; no updates from Canon since a long time and no news on when Canon will deliver to them. Still around 50 people before me on the list of the reseller...  Also here in the Netherlands, the R6 can be delivered next day from stock.
> Good to hear that many of you already have their R5 in house already



Keep an eye on Canon Direct, they get stock from time to time, that's how I got my R5 at the end of last month. There were still 20 or so people in front of me on the preorder list at the regular camera store.


----------



## EBNYC82 (Oct 26, 2020)

I ordered mine on 7/20 from B&H. Finally arrived today.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Oct 26, 2020)

Ordered Saturday from Berger Bros and will arrive tomorrow/Tuesday. Small shops are getting stock + no tax for out of state.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 27, 2020)

Received mine! Interestingly, it already has V1.1.1 FW, so no need to update.

Also, the 28-70mm lens is heavy  Need to go to gym.

But damn, it focuses fast.


----------



## T.LLama (Oct 28, 2020)

Ordered beginning of August from Adorama, just received shipping notification


----------



## monkeywizard (Oct 29, 2020)

For those that have received their R5's, what CF Express card do you use? I purchased a ProGrade gold 256gb, but after about 25-30 seconds of 8k (raw) or 4k120, I receive a "recording stopped due to slow write speed" error. 

I'm trying to figure out if I bought the wrong card for this, or if there is something wrong with the card I got. Not that I record 8k for any reason, other than to test & to check it out.


----------



## dfairbairn (Oct 30, 2020)

Adorama says that new R5 stock is on the way to their warehouses and will be available in a few days. fyi


----------



## rightslot (Oct 30, 2020)

dfairbairn said:


> Adorama says that new R5 stock is on the way to their warehouses and will be available in a few days. fyi



OK dfairbairn, THANKS! Hopefully I will finally have my R5 tomorrow morn ing. With the help of this forum, found a smaller dealer in Austin, TX. Called to verify, ordered & paid! Can't Wait! ---I've had a 24-70 lens for 4 weeks with no body :-(


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 30, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> For those that have received their R5's, what CF Express card do you use? I purchased a ProGrade gold 256gb, but after about 25-30 seconds of 8k (raw) or 4k120, I receive a "recording stopped due to slow write speed" error.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I bought the wrong card for this, or if there is something wrong with the card I got. Not that I record 8k for any reason, other than to test & to check it out.



Canon says you need the Prograde Cobalt for 8k RAW. I use a Sony Tough 128G, which is also on that list of working cards.


----------



## tstolze (Nov 1, 2020)

Placed an order Thursday 10/29 with Canon Direct for an R5 and an extra Battery, took a chance since both were showing "In Stock".
Received my order confirmation email showing both in stock, I will have the battery Tuesday, but the R5 is showing back-ordered...figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## rightslot (Nov 1, 2020)

tstolze said:


> Placed an order Thursday 10/29 with Canon Direct for an R5 and an extra Battery, took a chance since both were showing "In Stock".
> Received my order conformation email showing both in stock, I will have the battery Tuesday, but the R5 is showing back-ordered...figured it was too good to be true.


You need to check in with Texas Media. In Austin Texas. And they do shipping. Look a little further back in the thread. I ordered and received my R5 delivery in one day.


----------



## gfuresz (Nov 2, 2020)

FYI - I ordered the R5 & 24-105 on July 29th from B&H, and my CC just got charged so assume it’s arriving in a day or two.


----------



## rbwillnj (Nov 2, 2020)

gfuresz said:


> FYI - I ordered the R5 & 24-105 on July 29th from B&H, and my CC just got charged so assume it’s arriving in a day or two.


 
My order with B&H (8/13) just changed from backordered to In Progress, so I think mine is on the way too.


----------



## T.LLama (Nov 4, 2020)

Random question for those who have received the R5. I received mine today and it sounds like something inside is rattling or not quite screwed in right. Does anyone else have this or is this a common thing? I’ve never heard this with a canon body so is a bit strange. It seems to function correctly. 
thanks!


----------



## Kit. (Nov 4, 2020)

T.LLama said:


> Random question for those who have received the R5. I received mine today and it sounds like something inside is rattling or not quite screwed in right. Does anyone else have this or is this a common thing? I’ve never heard this with a canon body so is a bit strange. It seems to function correctly.
> thanks!


IBIS?


----------



## rightslot (Nov 4, 2020)

Not to wrrry. That is the IS in the camera body. Attach a lens and you’ll most never notice it again.


----------



## T.LLama (Nov 4, 2020)

Kit. said:


> IBIS?


Ahhhh makes sense, thank you. Being a long time Canon user would explain why I don’t know that sound


----------



## rbwillnj (Nov 4, 2020)

Got mine yesterday. Yes, it rattles, I'm sure it's the IBIS.
One revelation I didn't see in any of the reviews is that the R5 no longer has built in GPS. I'm guessing it was left out because it can be a real battery drain and the R5 is already more challenged when it comes to battery life due to the EVF. I already have the GP-E2 which I used on my 70D and 80D, but it was nice to have the built in GPS on the 5DMk4.

With the R5 you can also get GPS data from a phone with a Bluetooth link.


----------



## KeBot (Nov 5, 2020)

Ok both of my R5's have arrived. I am happy, sorry for all the frustration i complained about.


----------



## shizam1 (Nov 6, 2020)

I now have an RF 85 lens, the lens adaptor for my other lenses( arriving today ), battery grip, extra battery and SD card. I'm going to try jamming all those together but I think I'm forgetting something for some reason...


----------



## briangus (Nov 7, 2020)

Got a call earlier from manager of camera shop that they had one R5 in stock and would I like to come and pick it up.
Was on my way before the call had ended.
Just setting up now


----------



## SteveC (Nov 8, 2020)

briangus said:


> Got a call earlier from manager of camera shop that they had one R5 in stock and would I like to come and pick it up.
> Was on my way before the call had ended.
> Just setting up now



You aren't seriously impatient unless they can hear the car ignition start before the phone handset hits the floor.

Of course that's dating myself back to the days of wall phones.


----------



## tstolze (Nov 11, 2020)

No updated tracking number, but my Canon Direct order placed 10/29 is showing inventory fulfilled this morning instead of backordered and the camera portion of the order is also showing processing on my Credit Card account again.
I checked after seeing reports online that the store had inventory again.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 11, 2020)

__





Digital Cameras|Canon|Nikon|Drones|Lenses|Photo Restoration|LI


Berger Bros specializes in Customer Service. We’re a Camera Store selling Digital Cameras, Lenses, Video, Drones, Binoculars, and Accessories. We offer Classes & Magical Photo Restores. Our Long Island store opened in 1955. Instore or Online give us a try, we’ll make you happy. Free Shipping.




www.berger-bros.com





As mentioned earlier. These guys have them ready to ship. Give them a call. Called Monday, out for delivery today.


----------



## shizam1 (Nov 11, 2020)

Just got that CanonRumors e-mail saying it was in stock at BestBuy/Canon, so I cancelled my B&H Order and placed through BestBuy. Curbside pickup on the 19'th.. I hope there's no issues and I actually get in on the 19'th.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Nov 11, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Ordered Saturday from Berger Bros and will arrive tomorrow/Tuesday. Small shops are getting stock + no tax for out of state.


Thx this was perfect, especially no tax


----------



## SteveC (Nov 14, 2020)

My local brick and mortar (Mike's Camera of Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA) *has an R5 in stock.* 

They sounded willing to ship (even overseas, but I'm not 100 percent sure on that!) though they will charge. So here's their phone number: 719 597 1575. (Obviously if outside of the USA and Canada you'll have to dial additional stuff to get to them.) If you're actually in driving range they're on North Academy, west side of the street, a bit north of the Target at Union, 5420 North Academy, Colorado Springs CO 80918


----------



## MichaelSnook (Nov 16, 2020)

Ordered R5 from B&H on September 7th. Got an order update email last week stating they "expect to ship my order by the first week of December".


----------



## SteveC (Nov 16, 2020)

MichaelSnook said:


> Ordered R5 from B&H on September 7th. Got an order update email last week stating they "expect to ship my order by the first week of December".



You can order from Mike's in Colorado Springs, assuming they haven't sold it since yesterday, and probably have it in your hands in less than a week. See the info in my comment directly above yours. You'll probably have to call them, but usually a human answers the phone.


----------



## IvanMladenov (Nov 17, 2020)

Is there someone in middle-east European region, who waits for R5 body longer than me?
Ordered in September 8th via small regional authorized dealer in Pilsen (CZ) with RF24-70/2,8 and adapter.......lens with adapter delivered 2 weeks later, but body? Still no delivery, still NOBODY knows, if or when ANY R5 body will come to CZ market....


----------

